# Araneomorph (True Spider) Picture Thread



## Curious jay

Ok as title states, as I see nowhere on the site for true spider pics I thought I'd make a thread.

So yea add up pictures of trues you're keeping/kept with the scientific/species name by said photo so it could possibly be used also for basic IDing purposes too. (get the specie name ATLEAST as its difficult with certain types to identify without use of a microscope etc)

Sadly I'm at work so can't upload any as of yet, if I get time tonight, I'll take/ upload some pics of my own if I don't have time I'll do it over the weekend as I'm busy till then!

Also it would be a good thread for lurkers who haven't signed up to the site who can see the diversity in these amazing little creatures.

(if there is anywhere for threads like these someone let me know and I'll get a mod to move it! Thanks)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Masurai

Phidippus audax

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 3


----------



## Curious jay

Masurai said:


> Phidippus audax


i love jumping spiders but i dont keep often let them wonder the house and help them with a bug or too lol

---------- Post added 05-30-2012 at 08:46 PM ----------

Ok, so i had the time to take some pics just now (isn@t all of them just got pics of the ones that were willing lol).

Amaurobius Ferox? im unsure on this one but i believe its in the Amaurobius sp.







Segestria sp. (I think maybe florentina as the fangs have a slight green sheen)













Lycosidae?



















Drasodes lapidosus







Tegenaria sp.



















i have 4 of those, one grown on sling and 3 Juvies.

D. crocata mature male







I have another 3 mature females one juvie and a sling in a communal together of these guys one of the females layed a sack last night:







and i believe one of the other females is preparing a eggsack too, i'd like to have a go at successfully raising this species. as i have done so with my tegenaria, Steatoda nobilis and i currently have a Amaurobius similis sack that started emerging into slings today. I've tried looking for information on eggsack care/requirements online but didn't come up with anything lol if anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated too. (Catfishrod i think you mentioned you kept these when i accidentally mislabelled a spider you needed an ID for? if so did you breed them? anything will help. thanks).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## catfishrod69

What are the chances i happened to see this? Haha. Anyways if you are reffering to the D. crocata, i recently let all of them go. Two of them did have eggs though. Sorry i cant really help much. I imagine they should hatch pretty easily for you. Awesome thread, now it will take me some time to dig up alot of pics!





Curious jay said:


> (Catfishrod i think you mentioned you kept these when i accidentally mislabelled a spider you needed an ID for? if so did you breed them? anything will help. thanks).


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk

Hey Curious_Jay, the specimens you have in doubt: _Amaurobius ferox_, _Segestria florentina_ and the Lycosidae is a _Trochosa_ sp.

Gonna love this thread.


----------



## Curious jay

@rod I believe they're pretty harder as is but I think there also slow growing (if anyone has a roug idea of slings would be helpful as I have 3 isopod setups I can drop a couple of gravid females in when they hatch out by the time they hit 2nd instar should be plenty of young isopods about)

@Hawk thanks for clearing that up for me buddie I'll alter the names when I get a chance. I was hoping the thread would bring out some nice pictures, has a fair amount of views but only a few pics lol. 

Come on people post your pictures up


----------



## EXOPET

rhytimna sp

Geolycosa vultuosa

hogna carolinensis

Ancyclometes rufus

Phidippus whitmani

Viridasius fasciatus

Cupiennius salei

The REAL Thelticopis modesta

Hyllus keratodes

Stegodyphus lineatus

Zoropsis spinimana

Pancorius magnus


----------



## Curious jay

EXOPET said:


> rhytimna sp
> 
> Geolycosa vultuosa
> 
> hogna carolinensis
> 
> Ancyclometes rufus
> 
> Phidippus whitmani
> 
> Viridasius fasciatus
> 
> Cupiennius salei
> 
> The REAL Thelticopis modesta
> 
> Hyllus keratodes
> 
> Stegodyphus lineatus
> 
> Zoropsis spinimana
> 
> Pancorius magnus


Your attachments don't work for me bud?


----------



## EXOPET

Damn Photobucket!
rhytimna sp
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e214/exopet_cd/100_3900.jpg
Geolycosa vultuosa
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e214/exopet_cd/100_3895.jpg
hogna carolinensis
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e214/exopet_cd/Hognacarolinensis5.jpg
Ancyclometes rufus
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e214/exopet_cd/Ancyclometesrufus1.jpg
Phidippus whitmani
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e214/exopet_cd/Phidippuswhitmani.jpg
Viridasius fasciatus
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e214/exopet_cd/viridasiussp.jpg
Cupiennius salei
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e214/exopet_cd/100_4191.jpg
The REAL Thelticopis modesta
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e214/exopet_cd/malayhuntsman.jpg
Hyllus keratodes
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e214/exopet_cd/100_3178.jpg
Stegodyphus lineatus
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e214/exopet_cd/Stegodyphuslineatus4.jpg
Zoropsis spinimana
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e214/exopet_cd/Zoropsisspinimana.jpg
Pancorius magnus
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e214/exopet_cd/Pancoriusmagnus1.jpg
coelestris segestriforms
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e214/exopet_cd/Coelestrissegestriforms1.jpg
Palystes supercilliosus
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e214/exopet_cd/Palystes.jpg
Uliodon sp
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e214/exopet_cd/Uliodonsp1.jpg
Porrhothele antipodiana
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e214/exopet_cd/100_4152.jpg
Hyllus giganteum
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e214/exopet_cd/PICT0291.jpg
Heteropoda boei
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e214/exopet_cd/PICT0454.jpg
Phidippus audax
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e214/exopet_cd/PICT0382.jpg
Heteropoda davidbowie
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e214/exopet_cd/PICT0457.jpg
Phidippus otiosus
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e214/exopet_cd/100_0134.jpg
Hyllus cf lacertosus
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e214/exopet_cd/100_0246.jpg
Nephila kuhli
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e214/exopet_cd/PICT0617.jpg
Phidippus regius
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e214/exopet_cd/PICT0574.jpg
Lycosidae sp india
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e214/exopet_cd/PICT0686.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk

Interesting collection you got there.
One thing though, that is not "coelestris segestriformis" (the real name of the species you're referring to is _Pireneitega segestriformis_ btw). It's actually _Lycosoides coarctata_ (i'm guessing it comes from the Mediterranean area).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vespula

Nephilla clavipes







Argiope aurantia

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## EXOPET

Tarantula_Hawk said:


> Interesting collection you got there.
> One thing though, that is not "coelestris segestriformis" (the real name of the species you're referring to is _Pireneitega segestriformis_ btw). It's actually _Lycosoides coarctata_ (i'm guessing it comes from the Mediterranean area).


you would be correct, and thanks for the ID


----------



## Ungoliant

*female southern house spider (Kukulcania hibernalis) #1*, gravid
 

*female southern house spider (Kukulcania hibernalis) #2*, before and after laying eggs
 

*female common house spider (Parasteatoda tepidariorum)*
 

*female wolf spider (Lycosidae)*, released after the spiderlings hatched
 

*female "mystery" spider (may be Metaltella simoni or Amaurobiidae)*

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## malevolentrobot

1.0.0 P. audax





0.0.1 P. audax (atypical variation)

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Vespula

Mature female (gravid) Phidippus putnami

Reactions: Like 5 | Dislike 1 | Love 2


----------



## oldmanofthesea

What an awesome thread. Thanks to all for the great photos. Ron

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vespula

Loxosceles reclusa mature female.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Curious jay

heres another pic of my D.lapidosus from the other night: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





and a lil suprise i got this evening:


more of my Tegenaria sp:


















Trochosa sp:



















anyone know if these are fully communal or just tolerant? ive seen no signs of aggression i put a 2 males in recently hoping atleast one will be gravid as both the males were devoured lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## joshb

Nice shots and some beautiful spiders in this thread! Thanks for sharing everyone I'm even more tempted now to keep true spiders!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay

Curious jay said:


> heres another pic of my D.lapidosus from the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a lil suprise i got this evening:
> 
> 
> more of my Tegenaria sp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trochosa sp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know if these are fully communal or just tolerant? ive seen no signs of aggression i put a 2 males in recently hoping atleast one will be gravid as both the males were devoured lol.


Well after a little wait one of the mature female Trochosa sp has appeared with an eggsack! I thought the other one had eaten her as she completely disappeared for a week or so. I'll get some pics up as soon as I can get some decent shots as I don't want to stress her incase she eats the sack.


----------



## Ciphor

Interesting Tegen. Definitely not _Tegenaria gigantea/duellica_. I suspect by the markings and flatness of carapace that it is _T. atrica_ but I have not seen a confirmed image yet of _T. saeva_

I read somewhere that _T. atrica_ were distinguishable from other tegens by a flatter carapace. Most noticeable in a lateral profile image.

Any chance you know the body length in MM and DLS in approx inches of that girl?  Either way tho, awesome funnel webber! Makes me remember why I want to visit Europe! She also has a very unusual style of webbing, making me even more curious.


----------



## Curious jay

Ciphor said:


> Interesting Tegen. Definitely not _Tegenaria gigantea/duellica_. I suspect by the markings and flatness of carapace that it is _T. atrica_ but I have not seen a confirmed image yet of _T. saeva_
> 
> I read somewhere that _T. atrica_ were distinguishable from other tegens by a flatter carapace. Most noticeable in a lateral profile image.
> 
> Any chance you know the body length in MM and DLS in approx inches of that girl?  Either way tho, awesome funnel webber! Makes me remember why I want to visit Europe! She also has a very unusual style of webbing, making me even more curious.


I have 5-6 Tegenaria I'm no good with the IDing as can't find much info on it. I also had an absolute monster in my shed with a slightly red overtone on the abdomen rather than the brown/black (although the red is more a burgundy) I went out to get a picture of her last night to find a D.lapidosus scurrying away from her web and haven't seen her since (didn't know they actively hunt other spiders?) I'm hoping she was creating an eggsack cus she was HUGE hopefully wasn't killed.

As for size the one in the pics molted two days ago I'll get a size of her when she's hardened up she looks about 2.5" currently with a body of roughly 20mm. 

You mean the S.florentina? Has a funny web style? That pic was taken when she was out of her usual spot I keep her in a small KK for some reason she's webbed the top of the KK below the lid and has trip lines all over the sub lol I think she might be preparing to
Molt I'll get some pictures up soon.

If you were referring to the webbing of the Tegenaria I've been testing there versatility for webbing in arboreal type setups and it works nice they're like the C.cyaneopubescens of the true spider lol will make a web to fit whatever style of setup they're given. Also one of my other Tegenaria molted out into a ultimate male three days ago so I might pair him with my larger females, just not sure how to introduce him cus as soon as I put him in the setup he's Gunna be straight on her web and I don't want her to mistake him for prey lol.

I might be busy tonight not sure yet, if not I'll get some snaps And upload them, if you want any specific shots lemme know and I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Ciphor

Curious jay said:


> I have 5-6 Tegenaria I'm no good with the IDing as can't find much info on it. I also had an absolute monster in my shed with a slightly red overtone on the abdomen rather than the brown/black (although the red is more a burgundy) I went out to get a picture of her last night to find a D.lapidosus scurrying away from her web and haven't seen her since (didn't know they actively hunt other spiders?) I'm hoping she was creating an eggsack cus she was HUGE hopefully wasn't killed.
> 
> As for size the one in the pics molted two days ago I'll get a size of her when she's hardened up she looks about 2.5" currently with a body of roughly 20mm.
> 
> You mean the S.florentina? Has a funny web style? That pic was taken when she was out of her usual spot I keep her in a small KK for some reason she's webbed the top of the KK below the lid and has trip lines all over the sub lol I think she might be preparing to
> Molt I'll get some pictures up soon.
> 
> If you were referring to the webbing of the Tegenaria I've been testing there versatility for webbing in arboreal type setups and it works nice they're like the C.cyaneopubescens of the true spider lol will make a web to fit whatever style of setup they're given. Also one of my other Tegenaria molted out into a ultimate male three days ago so I might pair him with my larger females, just not sure how to introduce him cus as soon as I put him in the setup he's Gunna be straight on her web and I don't want her to mistake him for prey lol.
> 
> I might be busy tonight not sure yet, if not I'll get some snaps And upload them, if you want any specific shots lemme know and I'll see what I can do!


_D. lapidosus_ is a Gnaphosid, they definitely hunt other spiders. Some, like the white tail, are very good spider stalkers. Tegenaria often fall victim to Gnaphosids.

I was talking about the Tegenarias web. It's not the position, its the structure. Usually the silk is sheet like, in your image it looks like a giant cobweb! Very interesting. As for breeding I can help here. You have to ease the big boy onto her web. If you drop him on the web it may be game over as he wont have a chance to ID himself as a male Tegenaria and will flail or sit still like prey would. I usually put them in a small container, and put the edge of the small container up to the entrance of the females enclosure, let him walk into her enclosure, and you should see some bowhicawow wow within 10 minutes. They don't waste time!


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk

Nice specimens there. Just wanted to point out that the _Tegenaria _is most definitely _T. saeva_ considering its location. This species is, however, basically identical to _T. duellica_ and the two have been known to hybridize where their ranges overlap (in the Uk, and not in your case).
_T. atrica_ is, at present, rarely and sporadically recorded (imported) around the Uk but not known to be yet established anywhere in the country.

By the way, where did you read about the flatter carapace? As far as i know _T. saeva_, _T. duellica_ and _T. atrica_ form a group of extremely similiar species which are basically impossible to tell apart based on macroscopic characters.


----------



## Ciphor

Tarantula_Hawk said:


> Nice specimens there. Just wanted to point out that the _Tegenaria _is most definitely _T. saeva_ considering its location. This species is, however, basically identical to _T. duellica_ and the two have been known to hybridize where their ranges overlap (in the Uk, and not in your case).
> _T. atrica_ is, at present, rarely and sporadically recorded (imported) around the Uk but not known to be yet established anywhere in the country.
> 
> By the way, where did you read about the flatter carapace? As far as i know _T. saeva_, _T. duellica_ and _T. atrica_ form a group of extremely similiar species which are basically impossible to tell apart based on macroscopic characters.


If I recalled which paper I'd definitely share, I'm not conclusive on that though, and hope I didn't word it as such.

I agree, most _Tegenaria spp._ are tough to tell apart to a laymen, and even some experts. With a decade of raising and breeding the PNW species however, I can see small differences. With enough time looking at the spiders, you just know. There are definitely small differences in the prosoma/especially carapace. The problem with IDing comes from never looking at two specimens at once, instead seeing one specimen this day, the other the next day, where if you put them side by side differences become visible. 

I could make the same statement about _T. agrestis_ and _T. gigantea_ and no expert would argue they cannot be distinguished for certain without a scope (females), but, every specimen I've put under the scope and verified with SONA has been exactly what I assumed it to be. You get it right 100% of the time enough times, you grow confident in saying you can tell them apart.

All I can say about his images are look at the carapace. That is without a doubt _not_ the clean arrow marking that _T. gigantea_ has. I wont disagree with you though, morphology is impacted by region, especially markings. Let's say I was 99.99% sure that spider was not a _T. gigantea_. I have read many papers about the hybridization, and know full well that the two species were considered the same for awhile.

Again, I don't necessarily disagree with your stance.

---------- Post added 06-20-2012 at 08:26 PM ----------

Here we go, found a UK EOL image of _T. gigantea_ carapace. http://eol.org/pages/1200106/overview See how his spiders markings form a cross, while this ones form an arrow. I am yet, in a decade, to have seen a _T. gigantea_ with carapace markings like Jays, this is why it jumped out at me. I'd also be curious on the body length, more importantly the opisthosoma length, which looks longer then any _T. gigantea_ I've seen as well. 

I'll add a confirmed _T. atrica_ image as well, to show how this species too, appears to have different carapace markings.

http://www.eurospiders.com/Tegenaria_atrica.htm

I've talked with the individual who took those images, and these atrica were all keyed out. You will notice the similar elongated opithosoma, as well as yet again, a different pattern on the carapace.

With biology you gotta take the safe stance, a perfect example why is _T. savea_ & _T. gigantea_ being confused as one species. But on a forum, You can use your wisdom a little more freely I think ^_~

As long as you don't over do it


----------



## Curious jay

Great info dropped I've just found a site I can use for IDs which is helpful.

The web is kinda sheet like she's made a flat sheet at the bottom which has 1-2 tubes reaching up to another layer of web which isn't as sheet like. I got a couple pictures last night but I'll try get some good shots of the carapace for you later on as I have work off tomorrow I can focus more time on it.

Also about the MM as he only molted 4 days ago when should he start making sperm webs (rough estimation?) it's possible he has already but I just haven't witnessed it, I just don't wanna introduce the poor guy when he ain't packing the goods haha.

Edit: just got home to find my Segestria florentina has also dropped an eggsack, quite a large one too, thought she was acting a lil strange lol. So I now currently have A.ferox, T.ruricola and D.crocata sitting on eggsacks my D.lapidosus eggsack went foul sadly.

@Ciphor her Abdomen measures 12-13mm carapace of around 8mm DLS of 2.5-2.7"


----------



## Curious jay

ok some updated pics....

first T.ruricola with eggsack:












my smallest Tegenaria sp.:
























the larger Tegenaria few closer up pictures for you Ciphor:










































my MM Tegenaria:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ciphor

Well, whatever your spiders are, they are beautiful and thank you for the great photos, and measurements.

I'll add the largest female DLS I have encountered is 2.55 inches, never 2.6 or 2.7.


----------



## ZergFront

I haven't taken anything new in a while but here you go..

 Zoropsis spinimana

Mature Male

Mature Male II

Mature Female

 Phidippus johnsoni

Mature Female

1st Instar

Slings (fighting over food)

Sling feeds on leafhopper

Retreat

older sling

older sling II

Juvenile

 Hololena spp(?)

Pen-Ultimate Male

 It for now but I have more here!

ZergFront's Insects and Arachnids Album


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk

I totally agree with you in regards to identifications on forums. However I'm still kind of sceptical in this specific case with these _Tegenaria _sp. (_atrica _- _duellica/saeva_), even if I do believe there are superficial differences between the two species. I've bred plenty too over the course of the years (never _T. atrica_ though) and I have seen the variability that can be present in one single species, and throughout the life cycle of a single individual. I wouldn't be too confident in judging the pattern in a young specimen like Curious' one. Same thing with the abdomen length, which is extremely variable based on the condition of the single specimen (in this case it was well fed and in premolt).
Also, as i said earlier, in the UK one is extremely unlikely to find _T. atrica_ anywhere, especially in the south.

I'll add two of my photos of two different young specimens of confirmed _T. duellica_ (from London).
#1






#2 Lateral photo showing the flat prosoma. I don't believe it to be a key feature in distinguishing these species.







And one last photo for the sake of it, since this is a picture thread. 
The first specimen chilling on its web.


----------



## Ciphor

Nice looking tegens. And TH, I really don't disagree with you, chances are if I was in your shoes I'd have said the same thing to me.

I've been looking through my papers to see if I can find the one that made this claim. It's a vague recollection, It might have been something I heard in conversation.


----------



## catfishrod69

Just found this beauty today. Man that would be nice if it were Latrodectus. Figuring its Tegenaria.


http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/catfishrod69/DSCF4008.jpg
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/catfishrod69/DSCF4009.jpg
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/catfishrod69/DSCF4010.jpg
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/catfishrod69/DSCF4011.jpg
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/catfishrod69/DSCF4012.jpg
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/catfishrod69/DSCF4013.jpg
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/catfishrod69/DSCF4016.jpg


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk

Not quite, it's still a Theridiidae, _Steatoda triangulosa_.


----------



## catfishrod69

Steatoda, thats totally what i meant. I thought about that a little while after i posted it, then realized i typed the wrong genus lol. Thanks alot. 


Tarantula_Hawk said:


> Not quite, it's still a Theridiidae, _Steatoda triangulosa_.


----------



## Ungoliant

One thing I've come to accept with spiders is that you don't always have to be able to identify the exact species in order to enjoy them or take care of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Snark

Ungoliant said:


> One thing I've come to accept with spiders is that you don't always have to be able to identify the exact species in order to enjoy them or take care of them.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## zonbonzovi

A little Southern flavor, Hogna carolinensis, Florida panhandle...found under MV lights at a hotel.  A shade under 4" and oddly tolerant of my mammalian probings.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ciphor

I'm slowly but surely combing through my video/picture collection and trying to get some stuff to add to this thread. But for now I found this and uploaded it! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bK1gvLzMbM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## paassatt

zonbonzovi said:


> A little Southern flavor, Hogna carolinensis, Florida panhandle...found under MV lights at a hotel.  A shade under 4" and oddly tolerant of my mammalian probings.


Wow, great pics John!


----------



## zonbonzovi

Ciphor, I wasn't ready for that, haha.  Thanks, paassatt...here's a few more from the FL panhandle trip:

Micrathena sagittata

















Micrathena gracilis






















Dolomedes…molted MM while in shipping(tenebrosus or albineus or?)






















Scytodes thoracica(?) w/ eggs

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ciphor

Awesome pictures Zon. Damn you guys and your fancy macro lenses! I'll get one some day!

That is most certainly _D. albineus_ I can see some curled out hairs in the first & second picture, which is distinct to that species.

That is a species of _Scytodes_, but, It is very long legged, which should make it not _S. thoracica_, but rather a newly introduced species _Scytodes globula_

Credit John Koerner for that information: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...lorida-Spiders-2012-)))&p=1991635#post1991635


----------



## zonbonzovi

Thanks for the IDs, Ciphor(and John Koerner).  Just a $300 prosumer cam & cheap Raynox lens+ sweaty experimentation

I was a little underwhelmed by the spider action this trip but did see a lot of fantastic verts & inverts(pics forthcoming)


----------



## catfishrod69

Dolomedes triton





Unknown burrowing wolf. Very fast and deffensive. One tried to kill me when i invaded its enclosure. It ended up on my arm, and lets say i wasnt crapping daisies!





Mature male K. hibernalis





Phidippus otiosus orange-phase





Phidippus audux





D.crocata





Dolomedes albineus





Thelcticopis modesta





Latrodectus geometricus





Dolomedes tenebrosus










P. viridans





Hogna aspersa

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Curious jay

Man, some great pictures dropped since I last checked! 

I got a new spider I found the other night I need to get some pics of it up as I need help IDing it. At first I thought it was a Drassodes sp due to the spinnerets but on closer inspection I was way out lol. It's got a Drassodes lapidosus build with fangs like a Dysdera which is what made me think it isn't a Drassodes so yea I'll try and get a pic up later of it.

In the mean time, keep the pics dropping. Got some stunning spiders in here so far!


----------



## Gilberator

Masurai said:


> Phidippus audax


I found one of these on my friends screen door, i caught it and tried to get a good pic of it but alas, phone camera cant pick up small spideys. Love the green


----------



## Ungoliant

I love the pictures of the _Dolomedes tenebrosus_ spiderlings!

Here is a better shot of one of my captive female _Kukulcania hibernalis_ that was taken a few days after she molted.


and a "wild" male _Kukulcania hibernalis_ that I found in my bathtub

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## catfishrod69

You should have seen them lol. Fast, ballooners, jumpers. She dropped 3 huge sacs for me too. I love your hibernalis female. Maybe this september in NC ill finally find one. 





Ungoliant said:


> I love the pictures of the _Dolomedes tenebrosus_ spiderlings!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk

Someone's gotta bump this thread, so here we go:

_Agelena labyrinthica_





_
Tegenaria parietina_






_Eresus moravicus_






_Drassodes lapidosus_






_Geolycosa_ sp.






_Hogna radiata_






_Cheiracanthium punctorium_






_Zoropsis spinimana_






_Micrommata virescens_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zonbonzovi

Some more Dolomedes...

D. albineus











D. triton w. sac
















D. okeefinokensis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RobynTRR

That is friggin awesome!


----------



## Anansi12

Not a clue one ID, but a friend gave me this little fellow


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk

It's a _Plexippus paykulli_. 
Love the _Dolomedes_ spp. btw!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RockinOutAmber

Ugghh it's not working


----------



## Alltheworld601




----------



## Ciphor

I love how big _Araneus diadematus_ are getting this time of year. Straight up monsters!


----------



## evil_educator

Garfield by Zeen., on Flickr


VD-227 by Zeen., on Flickr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metasolpuga

Love that photo of Garfield!


----------



## Curious jay

found this one running up my wall whilst in bed, I believe its some sort of Drassode as it has the characteristic spinnerets but i haven't looked further into it as haven't had the time.

had poor lighting so it was under a flashligh.






some amazing pictures in here too!


----------



## Storm76

Awesome pictures in here. That one from the Eresus moravicus is kinda cute - was that a threat pose?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk

Yea it was throwing a threat display. They do that a lot (at least this female does). It doesnt really work though cause they dont really have a menacing look. 

As for Curious_jay, that is a Gnaphosidae but not a _Drassodes_. It's a female _Scotophaeus blackwalli_.


----------



## fatich

Lachesana blackwalli







Holochnemus pluchei - male and female







female with eggs







smaller one with it's prey







Araneus sp



















Salticidae sp

1- 






2-












3-






Eresus walckenaeri 







???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk

Nice pictures! The Araneus sp. is probably either _A. angulatus_ or _A. circe_.
Do you have dorsal shots of salticids 1 and 3? Number 2 is probably an _Aelurillus _sp.

The last one is a Sparassidae. Was it photographed in Turkey? It could be a juvenile _Eusparassus _sp., but i have some doubts about it since pattern and overall habitus is not really consistent. _Heteropoda variegata_ is recorded for your country. I have no idea of how it looks like though, but it is a possibility.

Anyways, here are some more from me:

_Stegodyphus _sp. (Eresidae)





_
Allocosa oculata_ (Lycosidae)






_Lycosa tarantula_ (Lycosidae)






_Saitis barbipes_ male (Salticidae)






_Segestria florentina_ (Segestriidae)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ciphor

Sub-family Linyphiinae, sheet web spiders

_Neriene digna_






_Microlinyphia dana_



Sierra Dome Spider - _Neriene litigiosa_


----------



## Ciphor

Pirate Spider - _Ero canionis_

Immature Male



Immature Female



Six Spotted Orbweaver - _Araniella displicata_



Goldenrod Crab Spider - _Misumena vatia_
Male



Female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ciphor

Leafcurling Sac Spider - _Clubiona sp._



Southern Black Widow - _Latrodectus mactans_



_Platnickina tincta_



_Eris Militaris_
Male



Female


----------



## Ciphor

_Pimoa altioculata_

Female (visible is her heavily sclerotized and protruding epigynum)



Male



Slings (Yes, those are Eros pirate spider egg sacs attached to the pimoa sack)



Gray Cross Spider - _Larinioides sclopetarius_



Hatching hobo spiderlings - _Tegenaria agrestis_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ciphor

Giant House Spider - _Tegenaria gigantea_ protecting her egg sac



Hobo Spider - _Tegenaria agrestis_



_Dolomedes okefinokensis_






with egg sac

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xinvisionx



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vfox

I just caught this lovely Latrodectus variolus (northern black widow) the other day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Greenjewls

Olios fasciculatus - Golden huntsman


Hogna carolinensis - Giant wolf


Nephila clavipes - Golden silk w/prey lizard


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Heteropoda davidbowie

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dinosaur

Wolf with babies I eventually fished out of the pool.


----------



## Solucki

I have some phidippus I've been collecting. They are absolutely everywhere. Here is a male phidippus arizonensis


And above is a female paramaevia poultoni

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk

Time to bring this thread up a bit. Wouldn't it be suitable for a sticky? 
By the way, fatich's last Sparassidae is indeed a juvenile _H. variegata_ (http://backend.araneae.unibe.ch/galleryimages/2929/29290001.jpg).

_Gnaphosa lucifuga_






_Loxosceles rufescens_






_Heteropoda lunula_






_Lycosa tarantula_






_Cheiracanthium punctorium_






_Typopeltis_ sp., freshly molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vfox

Not the best pic, I know, but an okay shot of one of my adult Latrodectus variolus.


----------



## beetleman

glad she's got a good home!,she looks like she's enjoying her new apartment    heteropoda david bowie:biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

She is.    I came home in time to watch her finishing a meal.


----------



## catfishrod69

Please stop with the hunstman pics. Your going to make me get back into them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

catfishrod69 said:


> Please stop with the hunstman pics. Your going to make me get back into them.


what's that - get a pic of her eating next time?  On it!


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha i got a better one, send her to me. You dont really like her anyways . 





freedumbdclxvi said:


> what's that - get a pic of her eating next time?  On it!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

She'd have separation anxiety.  Nah, I better keep her.


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha. I would get some more O. gigantea, but they decide to pop out babies over and over. Im done dealing with fruit flies, so thats why i got out of all trues except widows. I dont keep widow babies, so any sacs laid either get given away, or burnt.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

I was informed I am not allowed to keep widows.  But, then, I was also previously informed I wasn't allowed to keep trapdoors or whipspiders, either, and I have both now.    If I ever get to, I want to keep L geometricus.  I love their look.


----------



## catfishrod69

Well you better get them now while the getting is good. Better to ask forgiveness than permission lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shunmoris

My first post ^^ the quality is not specialy good ..

Heteropoda lunula :








Phidippus régius F:






Phidippus régius M:






Latrodectus dahlis F:












Latrodectus geometricus F:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Picked up a few new spiders tonight.
Idiopidae / Gorgyrella sp Red Legged





Calamatta (sp?) Sp African Sabertooth





Latouchia batuensis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift

Sorry to chuck this in here but I'm not sure where I'm supposed to chuck it lol Can anyone ID this true spider for me? It's native to China (the south if that helps) I found it on top of a door frame in a school, it's about 3-4" leg span 

View attachment 113476
View attachment 113477


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk

@ freedumbdclxvi: That is actually a _Calommata _sp. (Atypidae). Can i ask where did you get this spider from? I've never seen it anywhere in the hobby trade


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

I picked it up from a local member.  When I ran a search of the name I had, it seems Ken the Bug Guy was selling some a few years back, but I am not certain that is its origin.


----------



## beetleman

looks like heteropoda sp?  male. a beauty at that

---------- Post added 02-27-2013 at 09:55 AM ----------[

---------- Post added 02-27-2013 at 10:00 AM ----------




freedumbdclxvi said:


> I picked it up from a local member.  When I ran a search of the name I had, it seems Ken the Bug Guy was selling some a few years back, but I am not certain that is its origin.


   oooh,nice collection of 8 legged beasties,glad ya like em

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Very much so!


----------



## Entomancer

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Picked up a few new spiders tonight.
> Idiopidae / Gorgyrella sp Red Legged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calamatta (sp?) Sp African Sabertooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latouchia batuensis


Very cool, but not true spiders.

I actually wanted to make a "non-theraphosid mygalomorph picture thread", but I don't have any photos to start it with >.>


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Yeah, I put them here since there wasn't another one.


----------



## jecraque

_Hogna aspersa_ sling going to town on a small cricket.  





_H. aspersa_ mom (and what a mom!  After her first ~30 dispersed, she spun another sac.  After those ~70 dispersed, she spun another sac!)





Another female _H. aspersa_.  






_Rabidosa punctulata_ sling.  





_R. punctualata_ momma, after most of her babies had dispersed.  





_R. punctulata_ with egg sac.  





Female _R. rabida_. 






An unfortunate _Hogna carolinensis_ with a parasitic wasp grub.   






_L. mactans_






_Dolomedes triton_ with egg sac.  











Our only Salticid (for now).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Snark

Re: SuzukiSwift. Looks a lot like our Heteropoda Venatoria male.


----------



## Anonymity82

Shunmoris said:


> My first post ^^ the quality is not specialy good ..
> 
> Heteropoda lunula :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phidippus régius F:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phidippus régius M:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latrodectus dahlis F:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latrodectus geometricus F:


I love your spider set up! The divided tank is awesome! I'm keeping mine (Lats) in mini KKs for now. They seem happy but still, that's a pretty sweet set up!


----------



## Biollantefan54

Nursery web spider "Pisaurina Mira"
View attachment 113667

Southern Black Widow "L. Mactans"
View attachment 113668


Sorry for the bad quality with the Nursery web spider, and also, the nursery web spider has molted twice since I have had it, it is now a confirmed male and it is HUGE, at least 2 1/2 inches!


----------



## Anonymity82

I'm getting low on picture space but I have a public facebook page (not business related at all so it's not advertisement :-D ). Feel free to click the links to my pictures! 

L. mactans eating a cricket! 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...27010011.48097.131619876967970&type=3&theater

Steatoda grossa, she's a baby making machine! I think I'm at 7 sacs now. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...63617418.27899.131619876967970&type=3&theater

L. mactans 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...63617418.27899.131619876967970&type=3&theater

Hexura or Megahexura. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...63617418.27899.131619876967970&type=3&theater

L. bishopi on my thumb.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...06967807.27822.131619876967970&type=1&theater


----------



## plantecarnivore

_Eresus walckenaerius_ male adult



_Eresus walckenaerius_ male subadult


----------



## Glubu

_Steatoda grossa_ False widow/Cupboard spider.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Got in a couple of Sicarius terrosus today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## beetleman

awesome! they look yummy if ya ever get any babies...................well you know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

If I get a sac, you have some coming your way.


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

*Thelcticopis modesta*

Been a while since my last post on these boards but here's a little update on something I've been dying to breed :biggrin:

mature male:



mature Female



Both M & F



Female feeding a week after maturing



No progress yet, the frustrating thing about these spiders is that, if they are not bolting at lighting speed, they just sit there. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## paassatt

JohnDapiaoen said:


> Been a while since my last post on these boards but here's a little update on something I've been dying to breed :biggrin:
> 
> mature male:
> View attachment 114211
> 
> 
> mature Female
> View attachment 114212
> 
> 
> Both M & F
> View attachment 114213
> 
> 
> Female feeding a week after maturing
> View attachment 114214
> 
> 
> No progress yet, the frustrating thing about these spiders is that, if they are not bolting at lighting speed, they just sit there. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


The sexual dimorphism they exhibit is amazing.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Picked up a Sphodros abboti today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Almost had this beauty.  She was on hold for me, but passed before I could buy her.  

Phoneutria boliviensis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

New additions
Ctenus captiosus 





Dolomedes triton





Loxosceles sp Chile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## beetleman

ooh,veddy nice ofcourse,where did ya get these beauties from....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Thanks!    Picked them up from Ken.


----------



## Silberrücken

From 2011: Phidippus regius mom guarding her brood.



Argiope aurantia sling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## web eviction

Found this one tonight, no idea what it is...















Sorry for the crappy pics

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silberrücken

Crappy? Not crappy at all! 

I think that is a Hacklemesh Weaver. I forget the sci name right off-hand. ::

(It's late and lack of sleep = brain fuzziness)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction

K what's this one?


----------



## Shunmoris

njnolan1 said:


> I love your spider set up! The divided tank is awesome! I'm keeping mine (Lats) in mini KKs for now. They seem happy but still, that's a pretty sweet set up!


Thank you, i divided a fish tank in 8 small tank for Latrodectus.


----------



## Ciphor

Web eviction-

First spider is _Callobius severus_ - http://bugguide.net/node/view/229731

Second spider is _Pimoa altioculata_ - http://bugguide.net/node/view/31427 They have a protruding epigynum which is quite unique if you get a chance to check it out.


----------



## web eviction

Thanks ciphor! Ill check that out when I see another one  I'm horrible when it comes to true spider id's... I also found around 6 different jumpers today I just wish they were a bit bigger so I could get pictures...


----------



## Deroplatys

Hope this thread doesnt die, why isnt it stickied by now?
Anyway here's some pics of my only true at the minute, Holconia insignis 
































Getting 6 Heteropoda lunula next week

Reactions: Like 6 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## web eviction

Very nice! I've been trying to find heteropoda lunula for a while now....


----------



## Ciphor

web eviction said:


> Very nice! I've been trying to find heteropoda lunula for a while now....


Ken (thebugguy) sells them from time to time. He had them for a few months awhile ago. Email him and see if he plans on getting more in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction

Thanks ciphor! I was actually thinking that very same thing 

---------- Post added 05-04-2013 at 05:28 PM ----------

Spotted this while sitting in the yard

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stefan2209

web eviction said:


> Very nice! I've been trying to find heteropoda lunula for a while now....


Sorry for OT, but:

Is there still some interest about Heteropoda lunula in the AB?

I raised a single specimen long time ago and just recently got in some new 1. instar specimens. If there should still be interest in the species i could maybe come up with a report about raising these ones.

Take care,

Stefan

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Deroplatys

That would be great, im getting 6 later this week hopefully. Hoping i might get a pair at least to adulthood.


----------



## Deroplatys

And they arrived

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Fresh mature male S terrosus





Cerbalus sp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## doom

Jumping spider about to jump. Id also needed. Location is in Slovenia.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Ciphor

Nice shot dude!


----------



## stewstew8282

Ciphor said:


> Nice shot dude!


+1          .


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

That is awesome!


----------



## nikoli_ca

Great shots 
I am no expert but I wold say it is male Salticus scenicus. Males have those hudge chelicerae.


----------



## Silberrücken

Lyssomanes viridis.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## marclar

Let's not let this thread die !.

pholcus in my room

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 3skulls

R.I.P.





Gladicosa pulchra

She passed away last week.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

She was gorgeous.   Sorry for your loss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silberrücken

First photo is a female Lyssomanes viridis (Magnolia Green jumper). I messed up post # 131 when I moved it to correct folder, and couldn't edit my post. 



Second pic is a MF Phidippus regius cleaning her AME's.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silberrücken

Wall Spiders (Genus _Oecobius_). Sorry for the bad pics...  these are VERY small! 

*Male:* (deceased)





For size referrence, the male was placed nest to an American 10-cent coin.

*Female:*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ciphor

Nice. Really unique spider there, don't see pictures of it to often. Love there bizarre eye arrangement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714

all of the eresoidae are weird, lol


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Ctenus captiosus feeding





A nursery web of Dolomedes triton

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My D triton after I pulled the majority of slings.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Silberrücken

freedumbdclxvi said:


> My D triton after I pulled the majority of slings.


Nice Dolomedes! 

Here is a Venusta Orchard Weaver. ( _Leucauge venusta_ ) Sorry for pic overload. :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Wow, she is gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Not the best pics but I will get better ones after I get home.
Phoneutria fera cf Oyapok male and female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

A few after the fera were moved.  Male is feeding.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## beetleman

oooh, veddy nice! and veddy deadly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Thank ye!  I will try and have more pics later in the week when I come up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ciphor

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Thank ye!  I will try and have more pics later in the week when I come up.


Jealous bro!  Beautiful wandering spider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Thanks.    I am hoping they eventually make beautiful babies, too.


----------



## Ciphor

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Thanks.    I am hoping they eventually make beautiful babies, too.


So you can sell me some ^_~?


----------



## Tarantula155

Ciphor said:


> So you can sell me some ^_~?


+1 I want some too!

But the stupid live shipping law with Canada and US won't allow it...


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

God I want some too!!! but unfortunately, I'm waaaaay too scared of the bites side effects on human males  . Not worth it IMO


----------



## Tarantula155

JohnDapiaoen said:


> God I want some too!!! but unfortunately, I'm waaaaay too scared of the bites side effects on human males  . Not worth it IMO


:laugh:

If I got bit, I would :cry: and be  afterwards.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Ciphor said:


> So you can sell me some ^_~?


If I am successful, it is a distinct possibility.


----------



## Silberrücken

Kukulcania hibernalis mature female. All of my females except this one have grey abdomens. She is much more calmer than the others, as well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

I love her velvet look.  Lovely!  I need a few of these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls

Just saw this huge girl. Looks like she will be laying soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silberrücken

freedumbdclxvi said:


> I love her velvet look.  Lovely!  I need a few of these.


If you live in So Fla, you have them already. :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

I need to go searching at some point.  There are plenty of wooded areas around my complex.


----------



## Silberrücken

freedumbdclxvi said:


> I need to go searching at some point.  There are plenty of wooded areas around my complex.


You don't even need to leave your complex! They much prefer man-made structures. 

Here is a Phidippus otiosus sling nomming on a cricket leg.



3skulls, VERY nice Wolfie you found. Looks ready to roll a sac any second!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

I have caught a few different things in the copmplex.  My fave was the L geometricus.  I tend to keep them for a few days then release.  Those velvet girls I may keep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachtion

Marc Spider said:


> +1 I want some too!
> 
> But the stupid live shipping law with Canada and US won't allow it...


I live in uk, a breeder in Germany has slings for €8 but you need a DWA in uk to keep them


----------



## Silberrücken

freedumbdclxvi said:


> My fave was the L geometricus


Get yourself a juvenile female - provide her with a generous-sized container (I used 1-gal tall clear plastic food containers with wide-mouth lids), give her plenty of anchor-points for her web...

She will build the neatest webbing system you ever saw. I'm looking for another juvie female because I miss having one around. 

... or I could select a few slings from the 2 sacs I have...  hmmmm...  :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

They are gorgeous.   I let her go and regretted it ever since.  I am gonna try and go find another at some point, as i didn't get to see her web.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Various shots from today
Male P fera










Steatoda sp (grossa?)





H davidbowie





Cerbalus sp

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

*Local Reno NV spiders*

found a couple of neat spiders in Reno the other day when I visited 

Agelenopsis sp. found in rock piles in the dessert. I find the simple grey color of these very charming for some reason. much larger than the yellow Agelenopsis sp found in Rocklin. Took this juvenile home with me to ensure a longer lasting spider.



this one I'm still trying to figure out what it is. Her burrow was found in loose sand and was trying to drag down a tiny beetle when I found her.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silberrücken

Adult Phidippus regius with her cricket.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 3skulls

Just found these while looking for some bark.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Lovely patterning on them.


----------



## 3skulls

I wanted to keep that first one. The color was amazing. 
Now are those Fishing Spiders? 
That 2nd one has to be one of the biggest I have seen around here.


----------



## Ciphor

3skulls said:


> I wanted to keep that first one. The color was amazing.
> Now are those Fishing Spiders?
> That 2nd one has to be one of the biggest I have seen around here.


Those are 2 different spiders yes?

The first one is definitely _Dolomedes albineus_ characterized by the curled out setae all over her body.

Second one I cannot say for certain however it certainly looks (and by the size of it _sounds_) like _Dolomedes tenebrosus_


----------



## Silberrücken

They are indeed Fishing spiders. Whitish one is D. albineus, brown one is D. tenebrosus. I kept a D. albineus, which later molted out male. He was a gorgeous spider.



Very nice finds, 3skulls!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls

Yes 2 spiders. 
I wish I had some catch cups or my real camera with me. 

Thanks 
They both looked awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

I really want one of those albineus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

*Kukulcania sp.*

found this girl killing a moth on my stair case. I've actually only seen a hand-full of these guys in CA.
View attachment 117852

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 3skulls

That's a cool looking spider ^


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

3skulls said:


> That's a cool looking spider ^


thanks! I like how they're bulkier than Kukulcania hibernalis. I believe the last time I saw this sp. of  Kukulcania was three years ago hiding in some train tracks, so this one I'll be keeping around for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silberrücken

Beautiful Kukulcania, John!


----------



## catfishrod69

Gotta love those fishing spiders! And holy crap, the Silb presents photos! 


Here is a cutie i found while mowing the other day. She is nice and gravid.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silberrücken

Thank you, catfish! 

That's a beautiful Pisaurina mira you found! Are you going to keep her???  :biggrin:


----------



## 3skulls

She is about to pop!


----------



## catfishrod69

Lol your welcome man! 

Nope i let her go right after taking pics. If you want, i can look for her, or another one. 





Silberrücken said:


> Thank you, catfish!
> 
> That's a beautiful Pisaurina mira you found! Are you going to keep her???  :biggrin:




---------- Post added 06-11-2013 at 04:33 PM ----------

Yeah really!





3skulls said:


> She is about to pop!




---------- Post added 06-11-2013 at 05:28 PM ----------

Well Silb, i ventured out in the yard to see if i could find her, or another one. But had no luck with that species. Although i found the biggest Dolomedes tenebrosus i have ever seen. I was praying that it was a female, but unfortunately it was a mature male. So just a photo shoot for this guy, then back on the side of the house . Enjoy!

Believe it or not, this boy was every bit of 4.5"! I measured him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokehound714

long legged sac spider.  kept threatening and charging when got too close.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

*more spiders!*

Pardosa steva
View attachment 118036

View attachment 118037

View attachment 118038

Schizocosa mccooki
View attachment 118039

View attachment 118040

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

*one more...*

Drassodes neglectus
View attachment 118041

View attachment 118042

View attachment 118043

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Dolomedes sp.  I am thinking okefinokensis but I am not sure.  Would love a few opinions.

























Recently molted S terrosus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wolfs79

*wolf spider*

Here is a very large female hogna carolinensis from florida.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 3skulls

When I found this one, it fell and broke a leg 
Set it up on some moist paper towels and seems to be doing better. Lost that leg but it molted and is eating dubia. 

Dolomedes tenebrosus ?







Also finding a bunch of these this year

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk

Some more: 

_Micrommata ligurina_






_Tegenaria parietina_






_Arctosa similis_






_Pardosa wagleri_






_Kukulkania _sp.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silberrücken

Scytodes sp  (Spitting Spider) 



Side view to show the 'domed' carapace.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

P fera male





P fera female





Sicarius terrosus together for pairing

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 3skulls

Bad pic but this has to be one of the biggest Jumpers I have seen around here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## marclar



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Sicarius terrosus





Dolomedes sp with sac

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## marclar

The Nursery-web spider out my back had slings !
Mother was nowhere to be found though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates

*True Spiders*

H. Helluo (sorry for bad quality).



H. Carolinensis



P. Mira



Again, sorry for the bad camera quality, my computer uploads photos sloppily.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## friendttyy

I think this is a male Parasteatoda tepidariorum caught today i have also found 2 females, pairing them up tomorrow:biggrin:


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My male P fera molted and matured over the weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ciphor

Lost leg pair lll in the process?


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Seemingly so, on the right side.  Left came out ok.


----------



## Ciphor

out of curiosity, do you know what the humidity was at time of molt?


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Offhand I do not.  He molted while I was out of town, so I am unsure exactly what the humidity was.  My fiancee kept is dish filled, and his sub is fairly moist at all times.  I would hazard a guess at 70%+, but that is only a guess.


----------



## catfishrod69

Sweet on the male maturing bro! Is the female ready to pair, or do you have to wait on her to molt?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

No, she is good to go.  I am going to give him a couple weeks then pair them.


----------



## catfishrod69

Thats some very cool stuff man. Hope you have great luck with them! Dont let her eat him!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants

freedumbdclxvi said:


> No, she is good to go.  I am going to give him a couple weeks then pair them.


Could you post pics of the female? Please...: )


----------



## catfishrod69

See page 13, post #190!





MrCrackerpants said:


> Could you post pics of the female? Please...: )


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

catfishrod69 said:


> Thats some very cool stuff man. Hope you have great luck with them! Dont let her eat him!


I am hoping she doesn't,  but I am not planning on jumping between then.  Clean insertion and a getaway?  Catch cup.  She goes after him?  Well, I will be wishing I had a second male.


----------



## catfishrod69

LOL. Well hopefully it doesnt come to needing a second male.





freedumbdclxvi said:


> I am hoping she doesn't,  but I am not planning on jumping between then.  Clean insertion and a getaway?  Catch cup.  She goes after him?  Well, I will be wishing I had a second male.


----------



## Silberrücken

catfishrod will know this one. 



(PS - it's very newly-molted)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

Still havent got one of those, Silb.


----------



## Silberrücken

catfishrod69 said:


> Still havent got one of those, Silb.


Do you have any females? I don't recall you mentioning finding any on your trips to the Carolinas...


----------



## catfishrod69

Nope i never found a single one. Except for that mature male. I tried looking again last time i was down there, with no luck. 





Silberrücken said:


> Do you have any females? I don't recall you mentioning finding any on your trips to the Carolinas...


----------



## Silberrücken

catfishrod69 said:


> Nope i never found a single one. Except for that mature male. I tried looking again last time i was down there, with no luck.


Wait til the weather starts cooling off and I'll see about getting you a few adult females and juvies. I have a ton of them all over my house. You interested?


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah im sure you could twist my arm into it . Thanks man!





Silberrücken said:


> Wait til the weather starts cooling off and I'll see about getting you a few adult females and juvies. I have a ton of them all over my house. You interested?


----------



## Silberrücken

LOL! Hit me up later down the road, in case I forget!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants

catfishrod69 said:


> See page 13, post #190!


Thank you. Cool looking female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucidd

I found this interesting spider on the side of the house today. Anyone know what it is?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ciphor

Common European Garden Spider; Cross Orb Weaver (goes by many names) the binomial name is: _Araneus diadematus_. They get pretty large with a pretty strong web. It is quite fun to throw bugs in and watch her do her thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

From Saturday night, the first pairing attempt for the P fera.  Trying again this weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

Any luck with them?


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Something happened.  I heard drumming in the beginning but nothing happened in the first half hour.  I let them be for a few hours and whem I returned,  they were in pretty much the same spot.  I walked away for half an hour and when I checked again there were on opposite sides and the enclosure was messed up.  Lol  I kept him in for another night before getting him out.  The second night I didn't see anything either, but they were close every time I checked.  Hopefully things are as smooth this weekend.


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah hopefully it goes smoothly and you get lots of babies! Ever think of "Plan B" like i did with my N. tripepii?


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

I am forgetting - what was plan b?  Lol


----------



## catfishrod69

It was were i pinch grabbed the female and held her to the male so he could molest her at his will .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Lmao yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaah.  That's not plan b here - that's plan er!  Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714

She's going to lay a sac soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## plantecarnivore

Eclosure of Zoropsis spinimana











Young:






Adult female



Eggs


Adult male Saitis barpipes (jumping spider) in natura


Young Tegenaria sp in natura:


My male Steatoda triangulosa who finish his molt


So? What do you think of this. Aren't they cool?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

A few shots of my Sicarius. 
S sp Chile slings










S terrosus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## beetleman

cool,cool, cool.............nuff said

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Calommatta sp





Cerbalus sp





A couple pics before the third and final pairing of P fera

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stonerain

C.salei 0.1.x

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

I just so happened to notice that the funnel-web spider's egg sac in my garage burst open with hundreds of tiny slings!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ciphor

Nice! If that is debris under the silk then you have Hobos! (they are not considered medically significant by the science community any longer, just the medical field needs catching up!)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 3skulls

This guy was awesome and hung out with me for a bit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Biollantefan54

I have 2 of those wolf spider with the black legs, any idea what exact species it is?


----------



## Ciphor

Biollantefan54 said:


> I have 2 of those wolf spider with the black legs, any idea what exact species it is?


They are male _Rabidosa rabida_ which have dark leg pair l. http://bugguide.net/node/view/134397


----------



## Lucidd

Here are some pictures of a crab spider I found today. It is the first crab spider I've seen so I was pretty excited. 

I tried to search around and I think it looks like a bark crab spider but I'm not sure of the specifics or if I'm right.

I also had NO idea these spiders could change color to match their surroundings until I was just researching them. That is so cool!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EXOPET

JohnDapiaoen said:


> Been a while since my last post on these boards but here's a little update on something I've been dying to breed :biggrin:
> 
> mature male:
> View attachment 114211
> 
> 
> mature Female
> View attachment 114212
> 
> 
> Both M & F
> View attachment 114213
> 
> 
> Female feeding a week after maturing
> View attachment 114214
> 
> 
> No progress yet, the frustrating thing about these spiders is that, if they are not bolting at lighting speed, they just sit there. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


yeah Heteropoda davidbowie are one of my favourite huntsman species, there are too few about at the moment over here


----------



## Deroplatys

Cant you try to resolve that Paul?
H.boiei would be nice to


----------



## Dr Acula

Found this girl in the Everglades, coolest spider I've ever seen! _Kukulcania hibernalis _

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silberrücken

Dr Acula, what was her home in the Everglades? A hole in a tree, etc...? These are awesome spiders, and live a very long time. I have one that is 13 years old, and I think pitbulllady has a 17-yrar-old. (<-- pretty sure she posted this somewhere here)

You found a beautiful girl!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Female P fera.  Hoping her increase in size is due to being gravid...











---------- Post added 08-21-2013 at 02:31 PM ----------

Gorgeous girl!  Great find!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dr Acula

Silberrücken said:


> Dr Acula, what was her home in the Everglades? A hole in a tree, etc...? These are awesome spiders, and live a very long time. I have one that is 13 years old, and I think pitbulllady has a 17-yrar-old. (<-- pretty sure she posted this somewhere here)
> 
> You found a beautiful girl!


Thank you! She had an eggsac with her as well and the slings just emerged last night, same night I discovered my first T sac 
She was part of a colony I found on a metal door of an old warehouse. The door was about 7'x5' (give or take) and had webs EVERYWHERE. I had no clue what made them and when I saw the huge molts in the web, I almost expected tarantulas  the female I found was a few feet away from the colony, inside of one of those brackets that helps hold pipes against a wall. I talked to pitbulllady on another thread about them and making a communal, she was very helpful

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

I would love to know how the communal goes.  I really need to go find a few of these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silberrücken

freedumbdclxvi said:


> I would love to know how the communal goes.  I really need to go find a few of these


The communals are awesome. I have a small communal on the back side on my house, plus I keep a few inside as pets. There's also 2 that are "free-range" in the house. I leave these be, as they seem to catch a decent amount of prey. (pesticide-free house)

Dr Acula, thank you, and good luck with your communal! And pitbulllady knows the _K. hibernalis_ well. I only know 3 people that keep/observe these great spiders, and she is one of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Acula

Silberrücken said:


> The communals are awesome. I have a small communal on the back side on my house, plus I keep a few inside as pets. There's also 2 that are "free-range" in the house. I leave these be, as they seem to catch a decent amount of prey. (pesticide-free house)
> 
> Dr Acula, thank you, and good luck with your communal! And pitbulllady knows the _K. hibernalis_ well. I only know 3 people that keep/observe these great spiders, and she is one of them.


That's what I'll be trying to recreate, I want the enclosure to be covered in webbing. I'll be releasing the majority of the slings around my yard since there are none of these around me.

Thank you! &Now you know a 4th

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silberrücken

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Female P fera.  Hoping her increase in size is due to being gravid...


Good luck with this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Thanks.  I hope she turns out gravid.


----------



## Dr Acula

freedumbdclxvi said:


> I would love to know how the communal goes.  I really need to go find a few of these


I'll most likely start a thread once the slings get bigger. &I have no problem saving you a group of slings if you want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Dr Acula said:


> I'll most likely start a thread once the slings get bigger. &I have no problem saving you a group of slings if you want


If you don't mind, that would be awesome!


----------



## Silberrücken

I'll be sending catfishfish some in the fall, if he reminds me...


----------



## catfishrod69

Remind! 


silberrücken said:


> i'll be sending catfishfish some in the fall, if he reminds me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silberrücken

catfishrod69 said:


> Remind!


PM sent! :biggrin:


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates

*Cool True Spiders!!!*

Geolycosa spp



Phidippus Regius(?)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Sicarius sp Chile munching





P fera female





P fera male





M gigas sling (finally was able to get a pic)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachtion

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Sicarius sp Chile munching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P fera female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P fera male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M gigas sling (finally was able to get a pic)


Are there any legislations/restrictions on owning hot inverts across the pond? (I'm guessing maybe it varies from state to state...?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Yeah, it just depends in the state or municipality.  No federal legislation like the DWA.


----------



## Loptylop

Orb weaver egg sack

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

New girl.  H davidbowie.  Glad to have another.    










Now to find her a mate...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## beetleman

:biggrin:hee hee i knew it was a matter of time you would jump on that 1 ,that was advertized in the classifides,yeah now the fun part..............finding a male

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

beetleman said:


> :biggrin:hee hee i knew it was a matter of time you would jump on that 1 ,that was advertized in the classifides,yeah now the fun part..............finding a male


Yep.  Lol. Got an ad up and I am gonna look everywhere!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZergFront

Very Nice! I have a sling of one of these I found just hanging out on my door. Keeping them is almost like having an arboreal wolf spider. 



plantecarnivore said:


> Eclosure of Zoropsis spinimana
> 
> Adult female
> 
> 
> 
> So? What do you think of this. Aren't they cool?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pperrotta03

Sicarius sp sling





My Hogna sp Tucson
Both of my trues are courtesy of ken

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

I found this big 'ole spider on a granite island on Watson Lake, a man-made reservoir in Prescott.  It was huge!  No idea what it is, but it's pretty darn cool, and calm I might add.
View attachment 120497

I love the faux eyes on its abdomen

View attachment 120499

It's web was a big circular style web similar to the golden orb weavers I saw all over Florida.  Here it is in it's web:
View attachment 120500

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokehound714

Looks like a giant lichen orbweaver, beautiful specimen!







 My big mature female Schizocosa mccooki (near 3 inch legspan!)







 Olios peninsulanus spiderling eating a small silverfish.  Very mellow, I like this spider, alot.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokehound714

Agelenopsis aperta penultimate female.   Extremely skittish, my heart was pounding during the shot in her paper towel retreat. 

  She's ran up my arm, and ended up on my back three times, already.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk

_Segestria florentina_






_Allocosa oculata_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smokehound714

Olios peninsulanus molted.  molts seem to take quite a while to occur with this genus.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## beetleman

Tarantula_Hawk said:


> _Segestria florentina_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Allocosa oculata_


 man!....she means business nice.


----------



## Smokehound714

Agelenopsis spun an egg sac!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## markowolf

Hogna Radiata with slings.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Smokehound714

Wolf spiders rule!


----------



## Smokehound714

Alopecosa kochi immature male..

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## marclar

Tegenaria season !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokehound714

Agelenopsis guarding her eggs

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## plantecarnivore

ZergFront said:


> Very Nice! I have a sling of one of these I found just hanging out on my door. Keeping them is almost like having an arboreal wolf spider.


Yes, it's a nice specie. They're beautiful, and pretty interesting...I find they look like _Ctenidae_
My slings have good growed!

And now, I've two Ancylometes bogotensis!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## agkistrodon99

L. mactans

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

Is that the one i was raising and sent to John? If so, dangit! I should have kept that beauty!





freedumbdclxvi said:


> New girl.  H davidbowie.  Glad to have another.     Now to find her a mate...


----------



## Smokehound714

Looks like Araneus gemma..  but I'm sure she isn't.  Her silk was a lustrous golden color, and the structure of her web differed greatly from any A. gemma I've ever seen 

  In addition to this, she was ENORMOUS!!  Her body length almost hit 30mm!  Had an awesome orange sherbet color, as well.

  Adding to the confusion is the white stripe down her abdomen...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokehound714

I've learned that this genus is not strictly nocturnal, and they like to bask.  Normally she's pretty skittish, even with a juicy cricket in her mouth, but once she's in the sun, her color darkens rapidly, and she relaxes.  Seems they like to bask.  The darkening color is likely akin to a lizard darkening its color to absorb sunlight better.  Her last sac was a dud, but she's clearly getting ready to make a new one, so I better get a new male for her ASAP.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Deroplatys

Heteropoda venatoria, female.







Hyllus keratodes, adult female.













Barylestis sp. "Cameroon", adult female.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Smokehound714

Phidippus audax sub-adult female in-situ (right-click and open in new window for best resolution)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jthorntonwillis

Won't load for me....



EXOPET said:


> rhytimna sp
> 
> Geolycosa vultuosa
> 
> hogna carolinensis
> 
> Ancyclometes rufus
> 
> Phidippus whitmani
> 
> Viridasius fasciatus
> 
> Cupiennius salei
> 
> The REAL Thelticopis modesta
> 
> Hyllus keratodes
> 
> Stegodyphus lineatus
> 
> Zoropsis spinimana
> 
> Pancorius magnus


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

catfishrod69 said:


> Is that the one i was raising and sent to John? If so, dangit! I should have kept that beauty!


Indeed it is.  

---------- Post added 10-21-2013 at 05:26 PM ----------







P fera female


----------



## catfishrod69

She sure is a beauty! Glad i was able to get her off to a good start. Hope you can find a mate for her. And i love your P. fera female! Too bad i cant own any .





freedumbdclxvi said:


> Indeed it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

catfishrod69 said:


> She sure is a beauty! Glad i was able to get her off to a good start. Hope you can find a mate for her. And i love your P. fera female! Too bad i cant own any .


Really beautiful! I'm definitely gonna miss her. I had such high hopes for that breeding project and was pretty devastated that it failed. Dustin, I wish you the best of luck finding a mate for her, I'm keeping a lookout for you as well. 

I'll probably get into Phoneutria too after I feel crazy enough to try.


----------



## catfishrod69

Well you definitely raised her up well! Im keeping my eyes peeled as well man. Ive contacted a couple people, hoping to get some leads. 





JohnDapiaoen said:


> Really beautiful! I'm definitely gonna miss her. I had such high hopes for that breeding project and was pretty devastated that it failed. Dustin, I wish you the best of luck finding a mate for her, I'm keeping a lookout for you as well.
> 
> I'll probably get into Phoneutria too after I feel crazy enough to try.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

JohnDapiaoen said:


> Really beautiful! I'm definitely gonna miss her. I had such high hopes for that breeding project and was pretty devastated that it failed. Dustin, I wish you the best of luck finding a mate for her, I'm keeping a lookout for you as well.
> 
> I'll probably get into Phoneutria too after I feel crazy enough to try.


Not much luck yet but I am hoping.  And I appreciate that.


----------



## loxoscelesfear

is that  parietina ??  



marclar said:


> Tegenaria season !


----------



## marclar

I'm not sure, probably just gigantea as I read parientaia  are only found in the countryside.
Here's another from today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## loxoscelesfear

wow. thanks for sharing!



marclar said:


> I'm not sure, probably just gigantea as I read parientaia  are only found in the countryside.
> Here's another from today.


----------



## marclar

No problem!.


----------



## z32upgrader

I found this tiny sling, possibly a hobo spider crawling on me while I was watching tv. Ideas?  Had to break out the 14x microscope.
View attachment 121767
View attachment 121768

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Broomy

*True Spiders pics (Latrodectus)*

Latrodectus Mactans Adult Female
	

		
			
		

		
	



Latrodectus Mactans big Adult Female 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Latrodectus Hasselti Gravid Female
	

		
			
		

		
	



Latrodectus Hasselti 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Latrodectus Dahli Egg sac

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Broomy

*L Laeta*

L Laeta Gravid female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokehound714

Alopecosa kochi female and her turret

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beary Strange

Ugh, I really need to get a light to go wolf and grass spider hunting. Everyone elses' make me so jealous. D:

Here's my only adult jumper at the moment (sad story). I believe it to be female, but if anyone talented at sexing jumpers wants to correct or confirm? :3
P.audax











And then this little guy is a total mystery to both of us. Any suspicions based on this face shot (it's all we have right now)?





Taken a few weeks prior to a molt which we haven't managed to get a new pic of. Her rump is biege and light brown, two main stripes to either side.


----------



## Silberrücken

I can't tell what sex the _P. audax_ is...  and the 2nd jumper...  with that bright orange face I would venture a guess at _Habronattus_. That's just a guess, tho...


----------



## paassatt

_Kukulcania hibernalis_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## spiderman5471

*my jumping spider pics enjoy all yall spider lovers*

sorry if the pics are not too clear ok


----------



## spiderman5471

*more pics my jumper female*

hope these are more clear shots taken by my htc inspire hd


k


----------



## Smokehound714

Dysdera crocata "trap" tunnels..

  These spiders build a network of several burrow entrances, designed to lure woodlice seeking refuge to their doom.

  After building the tunnels, they lay strands of silk triplines, so they know exactly which hole the isopod entered.

  I never knew they did this, very fascinating!  These spiders are now one of my favorites.

  haplogynes FTW!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Beary Strange

My friend found this MM Hololena sp. in her bed, saved it from her cat and brought him to me. Sadly, it's been a bit cold so I figured I'd let him decide: he can overwinter in my apartment (assuming he lives that long) or he can escape; let him loose in the kitchen about a week ago, and I've seen him about the house a few times. Guess he's staying in for now. He's very lovely; I think I might snag a few ladies of this species when it gets warmer.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smokehound714

Sub-adult male Dysdera crocata, and a really mean one, at that.







  Mature female Peucetia viridans in the middle of moving her eggsac and cricket.

 I'll try to get a better shot of my female Hololena santana.. she's beautiful, with dark contrasting patterning.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silberrücken

One of my coolest Trues.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokehound714

:O Chilean recluse?

 Awesome.


----------



## Silberrücken

Smokehound714 said:


> :O Chilean recluse?
> 
> Awesome.


Not sure. Found in Northeast Florida near Jacksonville. ID pending. Rick Vetter hasn't had a chance to review my submitted photos yet. 

Will update with confirmed ID if/when received. 

I can tell you...  this one is very shy, hates light, and is a good eater. She only eats a small cricket (which is too big but she fills up and drops it) every 2 weeks. I'm hoping for a molt - I don't want a sac of these. 

She's tiny, too.


----------



## Smokehound714

sub-adult female Menemerus bivittatus- a tough spider to macro without chilling.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silberrücken

Beautiful!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Loxosceles sp Chile





P fera (expressing displeasure at being caught in a misting)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alokin

*She molted *

My Geolycosa Vultuosa just molted tonight

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## asiletto

One of my new _Holconia immanis_ slings (I think it's an L2) eating a Drosophila grub. Watch in HD.

[video=youtube;4SpwtmOPBgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SpwtmOPBgo[/video]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokehound714

Extremely gravid metaltella simoni in situ







 Beautiful spiders, these are.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alokin

1.






2.






3.






4.






5.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ReclusiveDemon

Spitting spider that I found in my bathtub.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silberrücken

ReclusiveDemon said:


> Spitting spider that I found in my bathtub.


I wondered if you were going to post that.


----------



## Spepper

Wow, I just looked at all twenty-two pages for the first time in the last couple days and man, this thread is amazing!  I enjoyed looking at all of them.  Keep it up guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silberrücken

*Eustala anastera* sling.







This tiny baby was a MASTER at camo...  I always had to use a magnifying glass to find her during the day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silberrücken

*Florinda coccinea*

Very old & horrible pics of a very tiny
Black-tailed Red Sheetweaver.







These spiders make a flat, horizontal web just above grass. Then
above this web are strung several 'stop' threads of silk. A flying insect
will hit these lines, falling into the flat web
below...  where a hungry spider patiently waits.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alokin

Well well...someone was really industrious last night...she build a turret quit big one and is pretty amazing one.Yesterday i found a broken brick...so i taught...hmm a great hide for her...and put it in the enclosure...1 night later...this is the result.She is shay she hid when i started taking pictures

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokehound714

Alokin said:


> Well well...someone was really industrious last night...she build a turret quit big one and is pretty amazing one.Yesterday i found a broken brick...so i taught...hmm a great hide for her...and put it in the enclosure...1 night later...this is the result.She is shay she hid when i started taking pictures


 Is that pure beach sand?  She's certainly enjoying it.  If you gently stroke the turret with a blade of grass, or a thin paintbrush, she will come out and investigate for a moment.  Try doing that to get a good shot of her at the entrance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alokin

Smokehound714 said:


> Is that pure beach sand?  She's certainly enjoying it.  If you gently stroke the turret with a blade of grass, or a thin paintbrush, she will come out and investigate for a moment.  Try doing that to get a good shot of her at the entrance


Yeah it is pure beach sand...and i did but she is scared xD she is really sensetive sometimes when i get up from my chare she senses it and hides instentaniously and there is a big space between us...xD


Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beary Strange

Smokehound714 said:


> sub-adult female Menemerus bivittatus- a tough spider to macro without chilling.


She's so cute.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alokin

So i had to wait for 1 hour standing still with my mobile phone ready to take a pic...and there she was she finally came out of the burrow and i took these photos  (and a video )


----------



## Smokehound714

I have no idea what this is, other than a gnaphosid..  im very curious to see if this is an adult, or not.







  Titanebo, a species of philodromid..  very striking, albeit small.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## plantecarnivore

Not adult female Ancylometes bogotensis













Vidéo of a Steatoda hunt

http://www.youtube.com/v/SJs4vXKxRVs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BenjaminPuppel1

*Phidippus audax*

Here is a picture of a Phidippus audax I took a while back.  *If anyone is interested in seeing more photos I am on instagram: Benjamin_Puppel and deviantart: BenjaminPuppel

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokehound714

Dysdera crocata eating Woodhouse

























Psammophilous gnaphosid













  You can see the thin carpet of Web she laid down. Like a tarantula, almost.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## klawfran3

BenjaminPuppel1 said:


> Here is a picture of a Phidippus audax I took a while back.  *If anyone is interested in seeing more photos I am on instagram: Benjamin_Puppel and deviantart: BenjaminPuppel
> 
> View attachment 123736


I adore this photo. I searched it up online and found a few people had used it? if you want I can pull up a link for investigation.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

plantecarnivore said:


> Not adult female Ancylometes bogotensis


This setup is just stunning.


----------



## plantecarnivore

Thank you!
And the spider love it too, so, all is nice


----------



## Oski121

Some pictures of the trues I keep/Kept.

























































































































---------- Post added 01-29-2014 at 03:01 PM ----------

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silberrücken

Oski, beautiful spiders!!!!! Do you know the name of this one?







Thank you for sharing!


----------



## paassatt

Oski121 said:


> Some pictures of the trues I keep/Kept.


While we're asking about names, which species is this one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanska

paassatt said:


> While we're asking about names, which species is this one?


Looks like a _Viridasius_ sp.
So pretty...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sonny M

Silberrücken said:


> Oski, beautiful spiders!!!!! Do you know the name of this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing!


Olios sp.

Really nice spiders Oski, respect from France! I love your Peucetia sp.


----------



## plantecarnivore

Tiens, comme on se retrouve Sonny ^^

Some pictures of L2/L3 Eresus walckenaerius/ruficapillus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oski121

Sonny M said:


> Olios sp.
> 
> Really nice spiders Oski, respect from France! I love your Peucetia sp.


Thanks and yes its the Olios sp, probably one of the best spiders Ive owned

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## plantecarnivore

_Eresus walckenaerius_

 This one has been feedind, but the pictures are too ugly



















This one caught a meal worm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Salticstance

How did you get the North American spiders into the UK? Exporting spiders from N.A. is quite expensive burdensome.


----------



## Salticstance

*Two of my current jumpers*

These are both adult female Phidippus regius. The tan/brown one is from north Florida and the orange one is from central Florida. I collected both of them as juveniles.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rick McJimsey

eh, haven't posted in a while

so awesome to see more _Sicarius sp._ being bred in the US

_Latrodectus pallidus_



















_Latrodectus bishopi_







_Latrodectus tredecimguttatus_













_Latrodectus variolus_, one of my favorite sp.













_Latrodectus geometricus_







_Latrodectus hesperus_







_Ctenus sp._








if anyone has the hookup on Latrodectus sp, please pm me

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Salticstance

*Phidippus*



This is one of my female P. audax and female P. apacheanus

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sonny M

Hello,

_Cupiennius salei_ "lucia"







_Heteropoda venatoria_ subadult male 



_Sparassidae sp_ Cameroun who eats two crickets

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mantisman630

*Some Wolf Spiders*

_Hogna carolinensis_ female within her 10 gallon enclosure (a little large but she loves it)!











_Tigrosa georgicola_ wolf spider:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Spepper

Mantisman630 said:


> _Hogna carolinensis_ female within her 10 gallon enclosure (a little large but she loves it)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Tigrosa georgicola_ wolf spider:


That is a beautiful spider. 

---------- Post added 02-06-2014 at 07:48 PM ----------


http://www.flickr.com/photos/114543195@N07/12311828676/http://www.flickr.com/people/114543195@N07/
One of my assumed wolf spiders of unknown species.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/114543195@N07/12003972714/http://www.flickr.com/people/114543195@N07/
Haha, finally getting this picture-posting thing down. Lol  A (young?) wolf spider perched on a leaf in his home. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/114543195@N07/11982621154/http://www.flickr.com/people/114543195@N07/
Phiddipus johnsoni female.  Yes I have posted this before but it's my best spider picture and she's beautiful so I couldn't resist. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/114543195@N07/12141520613/http://www.flickr.com/people/114543195@N07/ 
Some sort of fat spider that has taken up residence on our pool.  Which we no longer use except for a fish pond as you can tell by the green hue of the water.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokehound714

[video=youtube;QApvefOBzuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QApvefOBzuU[/video]

 Feeding my unknown gnaphosid a termite.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spepper

Smokehound714 said:


> [video=youtube;QApvefOBzuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QApvefOBzuU[/video]
> 
> Feeding my unknown gnaphosid a termite.


This may sound bloodthirsty to some of you out there but feeding is my favorite part of keeping true spiders.  I loved that video.  (I even watched it twice! LOL)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sonny M

Hi guys!

Sparassidae sp

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oski121



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Smokehound714

Huge latrodectus hesperus we found.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oski121

Angry Lycosa Wolf spider (Guyana), just molted. 





slings that I have hatched and raised green lynx spider (Peucetia viridans)





The only sling that has made it out of about 60 odd that hatched out of two clutches. Crab spiders (Thomisidae)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spepper

http://www.flickr.com/photos/114543195@N07/12418136274/http://www.flickr.com/people/114543195@N07/
Very handsom specimen of a male spider. LOL  My cat alerted me to him making a dash across the carpet last evening.  He's busy with a lady now. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/114543195@N07/12417707765/http://www.flickr.com/people/114543195@N07/
Enjoying a cricket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

An unidentified true spider I've been keeping for a while now dropped an egg sac last night.
View attachment 124218

The camera can't resolve it, but the eggs were laid in a very interesting geometrical pattern that most closely resembles this:
View attachment 124219

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Salticstance

Smokehound714 said:


> Huge latrodectus hesperus we found.


Wow, she's a big one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hanska

Not one I kept but found an old pic from 05 when I started shooting bugs





thought I'd share

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gala BK

Argiope aurantia I had found last late-fall. A couple days later I found her crawling into a bush about 20 yards from where she was originally found. I think she was probably getting ready to lay some eggs, correct?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spepper

http://www.flickr.com/photos/114543195@N07/12664953795/http://www.flickr.com/people/114543195@N07/
Well I thought I may as well contribute to this thread since I had the code handy from posting on the other thread.  I'm way too excited about my first successful breeding attempt. LOL


----------



## Oski121

A few more after feeding+watering today,
Cupiennius salei-Adult Female with a silk strand,






Ancylometes rufus- Juvinile apparently these can dive underwater,










lycosa wolf spider-probably the most aggresive spiders I have owned Imo they will attack anything in their tub including a pipette used to add water to one corner, 






Mostly all true spiders and a few mantids






Barylestis scutatus-Just laid another sac I have loads of slings already from this Female.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Smokehound714

Up close and personal with an angry mother.

 Egg sac measures 2 cm!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oski121

Starting to get some nice colour




















Paired these up the other night

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Spepper

A very hungry P. regius eating a mealworm twice her size!


http://www.flickr.com/photos/114543195@N07/12890735593/http://www.flickr.com/people/114543195@N07/

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## advan

_Dolomedes cf. tenebrosus_ (Lake Vermilion, Minnesota)

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## pannaking22

One of my many _K. hibernalis_ slings



An ever-curious salticid

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silberrücken

_Kukulcania hibernalis_... now we're talking about a very cool spider. I have tons of them. 

Very nice pics! 

advan, that's a very nice shot of a _Dolomedes_.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Salticstance

pannaking22 said:


> One of my many _K. hibernalis_ slings
> View attachment 124755
> 
> 
> 
> An ever-curious salticid
> View attachment 124756



I love kuks. That's the first spider that I ever collected and kept. A couple of years ago my last one died when my little boy dropped her container and she busted open. She was huge. I'd had her for 6 years and she was at least a couple of years old when I found her. Those spiders can live for more than ten years. I'd also enjoyed feeding the mother kukulkania with babies and watching the babies come running to mama when it was feeding time. Really cool.

Your female Phid is gorgeous. Could you post another pic to show the dorsal side. From this angle it appears to be a female Phidippus mystaceus, but it's not a great angle for an i.d.


----------



## pannaking22

Silberrücken said:


> _Kukulcania hibernalis_... now we're talking about a very cool spider. I have tons of them.
> 
> Very nice pics!





Salticstance said:


> I love kuks. That's the first spider that I ever collected and kept. A couple of years ago my last one died when my little boy dropped her container and she busted open. She was huge. I'd had her for 6 years and she was at least a couple of years old when I found her. Those spiders can live for more than ten years. I'd also enjoyed feeding the mother kukulkania with babies and watching the babies come running to mama when it was feeding time. Really cool.
> 
> Your female Phid is gorgeous. Could you post another pic to show the dorsal side. From this angle it appears to be a female Phidippus mystaceus, but it's not a great angle for an i.d.


I loved my female even when she gave me the surprise sac and I'm glad that I kept the slings. Had to let them cannibalize for a bit to get the numbers down, but I'll  be giving everyone their own home this weekend. Definitely a pretty spider and their silk is crazy strong.

If the Phid sits still long enough for the pic, you got it


----------



## pannaking22

So she ended up being good and I got several nice pics!

_Phidippus mystaceus_
Pattern on abdomen



Top abdomen shot



Top cephalothorax shot



Someone has had enough

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Salticstance

Wow, she's a beauty. Definitely P. mystaceus. She looks like she's ready for a nice fat cricket.


----------



## Salticstance

*Green lynx with eggsac*

I came across her about a month ago at my favorite natural area.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Spepper

P. regius munching happily on a tasty cricket. 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/114543195@N07/13003117194/http://www.flickr.com/people/114543195@N07/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pannaking22

Salticstance said:


> I came across her about a month ago at my favorite natural area.
> 
> View attachment 124829
> 
> 
> View attachment 124828


Kind of jealous that you got to go out and find something like that a month ago lol  Beautiful pics!

@Spepper - hungry little girl!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spepper

pannaking22 said:


> Kind of jealous that you got to go out and find something like that a month ago lol  Beautiful pics!
> 
> @Spepper - hungry little girl!


Haha, yeah, she definitely knew what that cricket was for. LOL


----------



## Spepper

One of my true spiders gobbling up a cricket this morning.   (I wouldn't have linked it if I had been able to figure out how to get an Arachnoboards-acceptable code from Flikr for the video.) :/  Oh yeah, and please excuse the filthy container.  I can't clean it up without destroying her web.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/114543195@N07/13020778175/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beary Strange

All these great jumper shots are making me want some other than P.audax even more. Really cute little ones Spepper and pannaking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spepper

http://www.flickr.com/photos/114543195@N07/13158293294/

My P. regius chowing down on a tasty cricket.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spepper

Surely I'm not the only one with spider photos to share! 

P. johnsoni, mature male:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/114543195@N07/13275993994/http://www.flickr.com/people/114543195@N07/

A type of wolf in natural habitat:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/114543195@N07/13231964953/http://www.flickr.com/people/114543195@N07/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rick McJimsey

A nice _Tegenaria sp._ I found.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rick McJimsey

A few poor pictures of my _Latrodectus bishopi_.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Sicarius sp.













Hogna sp.













Needs ID, from Chile.













Acanthogonatus sp.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Spepper

That wolf spider is absolutely gorgeous I must say.


----------



## Silberrücken

_*Eriophora ravilla*_ 01:







_*Eriophora ravilla*_ 02:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## pannaking22

Rick McJimsey said:


> Sicarius sp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hogna sp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs ID, from Chile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acanthogonatus sp.


Beautiful _Sicarius_ and _Hogna_! What species is the _Hogna_?


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Thanks! No clue on the species, haven't really looked into it.

Sicarius sp.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spepper

Rick McJimsey said:


> Thanks! No clue on the species, haven't really looked into it.
> 
> Sicarius sp.


What's on the back of the first two spiders?


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Spepper said:


> What's on the back of the first two spiders?


Sand of course!


----------



## Rick McJimsey

I got some new filters today, hence all the pics.

Hogna sp.







Tegenaria sp, these are some of the most aggressive feeders I've ever kept







Latrodectus hesperus, a very grouchy spider, hope she lays some sacs for me. Interesting lesion/injury on the hourglass.







Latrodectus bishopi, chowing down. Need a male for my 3 girls!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## netr

Rick McJimsey said:


> Hogna sp.


 What a beauty! How large is it?


I don't have any true spiders as pets at this point, but I enjoy photographing them outside. Here's a few on Crete last summer. I identified them myself, so I might be mistaken. They're all pretty distinctive species though.

_Philaeus chrysops_ - a gorgeous and quite large jumper; the largest I saw had a legspan of more than an inch. I must say I was tempted to bring one home with me. Pretty much the only ones I saw were these colourful males, though. 





So that I could get a good few shots in, I trapped it temporarily in a moat. Here he is testing the water.


Trying his luck at an airborne escape.


_Thomisus onustus_, found in the vegetation beside a road.




_Aphantaulax seminiger_. If I remember right, the breeze brought it fortuitously into my hand.


Edit: just found this one from 2012, taken in a British garden one dewy morning.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spepper

Gorgeous shots everyone!  I'm loving these. :clap:


----------



## netr

I must say I'm loving this thread, and gradually working my way through it. More the fool me for spending all my time in the tarantula section! I greatly enjoy that anything goes, species-wise, in this thread. You never know what's on the next page.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Yeah, true spiders are certainly a lot more interesting behavior wise than most T's.

Ummidia sp.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pannaking22

Rick McJimsey said:


> Yeah, true spiders are certainly a lot more interesting behavior wise than most T's.
> 
> Ummidia sp.


Tiny little guy! Good luck growing it up!


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Thanks! All 5 I have are hunkered down in the beginnings of their tunnels.

Took quite a few pictures, (500+) the past few days, these are some of them that came out well...

Sicarius sp., so far they're very boring spiders



















sometimes they don't hide very well







Hogna sp., molted today, male 



















Latrodectus hesperus







Mygalomorphae sp. Chile

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hanska

That _Hogna_. Just love lycosids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey

I do too, very inquisitive spiders. It's a shame he's male :/

Tegenaria duellica female with eggsac

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokehound714

Took a trip back to one of my spots, after hilariously failing to capture several centipedes (The HECK do you do that??), i found this beautiful scytodes, and i have no idea what she is.

  Love the banding on the abdomen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## netr

Smokehound714 said:


> ... after hilariously failing to capture several centipedes (The HECK do you do that??)...


A pooter could help, unless you're talking about particularly large cents. I've never actually used one myself, but am considering makeshifting one for when the time comes to hunt some spiders.

Lovely scytodes by the way!


----------



## just1moreT

Rick McJimsey said:


> Yeah, true spiders are certainly a lot more interesting behavior wise than most T's.
> 
> Ummidia sp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {



Nice pics rick i can actually see them lol i dont have the cameras you guys have  ,wondering have you got any to eat yet the ones i have left have not but im fixing have some pin heads hatch so im hoping they will .im going to do some spider hunting today , found some nice looking young spiders couple days ago out wandering around .it has been nasty cold here this winter supposed be in 70's today should be out and about lol


----------



## Smokehound714

netr said:


> A pooter could help, unless you're talking about particularly large cents. I've never actually used one myself, but am considering makeshifting one for when the time comes to hunt some spiders.
> 
> Lovely scytodes by the way!


DUDE, why didnt i think of that.  From now on a pooter will be in my arsenal.  Thanks!


----------



## netr

Smokehound714 said:


> DUDE, why didnt i think of that.  From now on a pooter will be in my arsenal.  Thanks!


 You're welcome. I picked up the idea myself from one Michael J. Roberts, in the Collins field guide to Spiders of Britain and Northern Europe. I think along with nets etc., it's among the invert collector's vital tools!


----------



## Smokehound714

netr said:


> You're welcome. I picked up the idea myself from one Michael J. Roberts, in the Collins field guide to Spiders of Britain and Northern Europe. I think along with nets etc., it's among the invert collector's vital tools!


well, i already knew of it, but for some reason i just didnt consider it.  Many of the inverts i collect are too large for a pooter, haha.

   Man, i'd have to breathe in really hard to get a geophilomorpha in the tube, haha


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Can't stop looking at this girl, she's so beautiful. If she doesn't drop a sac soon, I'm going to start looking for a male for her.

Latrodectus hesperus













Latrodectus bishopi







Callobius severus, neat little spiders. Always hungry and packing an attitude.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokehound714

We have a callobius species in california that gets quite large.. they can reach 1" in BL alone.


----------



## Curious jay

Some breath taking photography in  here!

Haven't added nothing for a while, little quick shot I took today (por in comparrison lol).

 Tegenaria sp. feeding on a mealworm:



With a twist..... Theres another female on the same web below trying to hijack the meal:



Short clip to give a better view:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smokehound714

Megahexura fulva a few days after molting;







 I had almost lost her during the photo shoot..  fortunately for her, i was able to capture her.

 Safely back in her web..







 Agelenopsis aperta 4th instar sling;







 Almost lost this one, too.  Man these are fast..  I almost smashed it on accident because it tried to get past my hand, fortunately I sensed it in time, and the sling was unharmed.

 PHEW!

 Hololena _santana_ Mature female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Took one of the Sicarius sp. out for a photoshoot the other night.



















Time to powerfeed these suckers and get 'em big.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## pannaking22

Smokehound714 said:


> Megahexura fulva a few days after molting;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had almost lost her during the photo shoot..  fortunately for her, i was able to capture her.
> 
> Safely back in her web..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agelenopsis aperta 4th instar sling;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost lost this one, too.  Man these are fast..  I almost smashed it on accident because it tried to get past my hand, fortunately I sensed it in time, and the sling was unharmed.
> 
> PHEW!
> 
> Hololena _santana_ Mature female


That _Megahexura_ is so cool!


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Been stuck in the house a lot lately, = lots of pictures.

Acanthogonatus pissii













Neat "serrations" on the tarsal claw







Hogna carolinensis, I need a female!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## pannaking22

Rick McJimsey said:


> Been stuck in the house a lot lately, = lots of pictures.
> 
> Acanthogonatus pissii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neat "serrations" on the tarsal claw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hogna carolinensis, I need a female!


Love the coloration on the _Acanthogonatus_! The serrations on the tarsi are very interesting. Can't say I've seen that before. And if I come across a female _H. carolinensis_ I'll be sure to let you know!


----------



## plantecarnivore

_Cupiennius getazi_ sub adult


Male


Female


Female's terrarium


Female eating


Male




Male in his terrarium


Female with a worm.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## pannaking22

Very jealous of your _Cupiennius_! I've been wanting one for a while now. You've got some really nice enclosure set up for them too!


----------



## z32upgrader

Some tiny female spider I found late at night.  I put her in a tall deli cup until I could get her a smaller enclosure and she laid an egg sac by morning!
View attachment 125719

View attachment 125720

View attachment 125721

She measures 5 mm in body length.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokehound714

Mature male Olios peninsulanus

  Gotta find him a female..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## plantecarnivore

Pannaking22: Thank you, they're in their enclosure three days ago


----------



## Silberrücken

*Ischnothyreus peltifer*

(sorry for bad pics, this spider was TINY)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## buddah4207

Z32upgrader: What you have there looks very much like a female Dysdera crocata. Great little species, males have large impressive fangs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714

z32upgrader said:


> Some tiny female spider I found late at night.  I put her in a tall deli cup until I could get her a smaller enclosure and she laid an egg sac by morning!
> View attachment 125719
> 
> View attachment 125720
> 
> View attachment 125721
> 
> She measures 5 mm in body length.


this is a ground sac spider in the genus trachelus.


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Antrodiaetus sp., juvenile

























Burrows



















Xysticus sp., male







Salticidae

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smokehound714

aptostichus sp found in eroded sediment alongside a sandstone cliff.







 very docile.  but easily stressed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beary Strange

Smokehound714 said:


> aptostichus sp found in eroded sediment alongside a sandstone cliff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very docile.  but easily stressed.


Could she be cuter? o-o Where did you find her?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714

Belle Fury said:


> Could she be cuter? o-o Where did you find her?


I found her near where we went last week, i collected her on accident while collecting substrate.

  Hit me up if you guys wanna go.  Tomorrow will be much cooler, so that spot will be great during the daytime.  The only problem is i have no gas money ATM.


----------



## awiec

The local morph of P.mira, I rescued it off a plant that was about to be sprayed when it was about the size of a US dime back in October; now its a little over an inch. I'm planning to release it after the last frost next week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hanska

Please don't shorten the genus names. It's ok with common T species but helps no-one with true spiders.


----------



## Beary Strange

Hanska said:


> Please don't shorten the genus names. It's ok with common T species but helps no-one with true spiders.


Pisaurina mira :3


----------



## awiec

Belle Fury said:


> Pisaurina mira :3


Thats the one, as far as I know there aren't any other genus of true spiders that have the species name P.mira and they are a very recognizable spider, and its cousins that look similar are widespread in Europe as well. As I said this spider has 7 very distinct morphs so you will get pictures of varying colors even if I list genus.


----------



## ReclusiveDemon

Found this little one on my bathroom wall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec

ReclusiveDemon said:


> Found this little one on my bathroom wall.
> 
> View attachment 125896


Looks like a mature male of the Sparassidae genus.


----------



## Smokehound714

ReclusiveDemon said:


> Found this little one on my bathroom wall.
> 
> View attachment 125896


Heteropoda venatoria


----------



## pannaking22

Very cool _H. venatoria_! Wouldn't mind having one of those on my wall lol


----------



## Silberrücken

Smokehound714 said:


> Heteropoda venatoria


Is that a positive ID?


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Silberrücken said:


> Is that a positive ID?


Hope not, doesn't look like H.venatoria to me. Not near their known range, either. Based off his location, I don't know what it is, not aware of any Sparassidae found in NY. Could have come in on his clothes from a market or something, don't know. The spider also appears to be quite small IMO, which H.venatoria is not.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Ummidia sp.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

ReclusiveDemon said:


> Found this little one on my bathroom wall.
> 
> View attachment 125896


Looks more like a running crab spider in the genus _Philodromus_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec

JohnDapiaoen said:


> Looks more like a running crab spider in the genus _Philodromus_


After I posted I looked at it more, I leaning towards this, perhaps Philodromus cesptium, mostly just due to body shape, as I can't see much of its markings.


----------



## Smokehound714

Aw crud. You're right.  My display was set to low.

  But for real, though, h venatoria can be found anywhere.

 They even have began to establish here in socal, around Newport beach.


----------



## pannaking22

My _Kukulcania hibernalis_ female.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pannaking22

Rick McJimsey said:


> Hope not, doesn't look like H.venatoria to me. Not near their known range, either. Based off his location, I don't know what it is, not aware of any Sparassidae found in NY. Could have come in on his clothes from a market or something, don't know. The spider also appears to be quite small IMO, which H.venatoria is not.


I'm thinking I need to brush up on my identification a bit...gotten a bit rusty it seems...very cool _Ummidia_ by the way


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Smokehound714 said:


> Aw crud. You're right.  My display was set to low.
> 
> But for real, though, h venatoria can be found anywhere.
> 
> They even have began to establish here in socal, around Newport beach.


They can't be "found anywhere", unless we bring them places. They're not naturally spreading their range across the planet. They're found almost exclusively in warm areas of the world, including the US. Yes, including California.

Weather in the northeast, ie NY, in the winter = too rough for a pantropical spider such as Heteropoda venatoria to establish, even though it can seem tropical in the summer.


----------



## Smokehound714

Rick McJimsey said:


> They can't be "found anywhere", unless we bring them places. They're not naturally spreading their range across the planet. They're found almost exclusively in warm areas of the world, including the US. Yes, including California.
> 
> Weather in the northeast, ie NY, in the winter = too rough for a pantropical spider such as Heteropoda venatoria to establish, even though it can seem tropical in the summer.


Telling me stuff i already know, brah. lol   Why is it everyone here has a desire to butt heads like this?  I didnt mean literally ANYWHERE, and you knew that.  Yeesh.


----------



## Silberrücken

pannaking22 said:


> My _Kukulcania hibernalis_ female.
> 
> View attachment 125913


Beautiful girl! From where did you acquire her?

---------- Post added 04-14-2014 at 10:59 PM ----------




Smokehound714 said:


> Why is it everyone here has a desire to butt heads like this?


I am not "everyone".... my comment was intended to get you to look closer at the spider. ;P

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22

Silberrücken said:


> Beautiful girl! From where did you acquire her?


I caught her last year when I took a trip to Florida/Georgia. She's been a lot of fun to keep, and she gave me a ton of slings!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Salticidae

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714

Rick McJimsey said:


> Salticidae


d'awww.. maeva sp?  Cant tell haha  EDIT:  Phanius?


----------



## Rick McJimsey

No clue what it is, it was really small though.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hogna sp., need to get a few more of these guys!







Acanthogonatus pissii, these are SUCH cool spiders. Don't know why more people don't keep them, I certainly want a few more!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smokehound714

Smokehound714 said:


> aptostichus sp found in eroded sediment alongside a sandstone cliff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very docile.  but easily stressed.


EDIT- This is A. _atomarius_, a species of aptostichus that likes steep hillsides.  Seems to dislike being on level ground!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Hope these Sicarius molt soon, getting hairy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## loxoscelesfear

Rick McJimsey said:


> No clue what it is, it was really small though.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hogna sp., need to get a few more of these guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acanthogonatus pissii, these are SUCH cool spiders. Don't know why more people don't keep them, I certainly want a few more!


i don't have a pissii and it's really beginning to pissii me off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Micrathena

Perhaps the reason why more pissii aren't owned is because the name gives a negative impression of their temperament. :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanska

I've giggled at the name also. "Pissii" to the letter means (someone is) peeing in finnish.
Achantogonatus is peeing..thee hee...


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Contrary to their name, pissii are quite mellow spiders IMHO. A bit skittish-flighty, but no more so than an Avic, I'd say.



Hogna sp. hiding in burrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec

Rick McJimsey said:


> Contrary to their name, pissii are quite mellow spiders IMHO. A bit skittish-flighty, but no more so than an Avic, I'd say.


I was trying to get one of these when I was younger but wasn't able to get a hold of any, this was 5 years ago though, so are they are they becoming more popular now?


----------



## z32upgrader

Here's a cool-looking flower crab spider I found hanging out on a towel I set out to dry.
View attachment 126178


Taking a baby dubia roach

View attachment 126179

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lucidd

I found this Bronze Jumper (Eris militaris) on my deck and it didn't take long to coax her on my hand. I offered her a fruit fly and she happily ate it on my pinky.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## 3skulls

We found a few Widows the other day.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mantisman630

*More Wolf Spiders*

Here are some other wolf spiders for you all to enjoy! Thanks!

_Hogna carolinensis_ adult female:



_Tigrosa grandis_ adult female:



_Tigrosa helluo_ female:



_Hogna carolinensis_ sub-adult male:



_Rabidosa rabida_ adult female:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## pannaking22

Awesome wolfs! Great variety!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714

Megahexura fulva after hardening.  Looks somewhat like antrodiaetus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## plantecarnivore

_Steatoda albomaculata
_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rick McJimsey

_Loxosceles rufescens_







_Loxosceles reclusa_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## straight8

Tegeneria domestica.


----------



## straight8

Close-ups of a T. domestica.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714

Syspira sp "desert hot-springs"

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silberrücken

Smokehound714 said:


> Syspira sp "desert hot-springs"




Oooooo...  you can send her my way.... 

Gorgeous spider, indeed. Nice find!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucidd

Stunning Syspira!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714

Lucidd said:


> Stunning Syspira!


Indeed. Hard to believe this is one of the most common spider genera in our deserts..  They're normally literally as common as yellow sac spiders, but cannot climb smooth surfaces like they can.

  This is probably the most striking member of its genus, probably STILL not full-grown, yet.  average size for adults is around 17mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucidd

Smokehound714 said:


> Indeed. Hard to believe this is one of the most common spider genera in our deserts..  They're normally literally as common as yellow sac spiders, but cannot climb smooth surfaces like they can.
> 
> This is probably the most striking member of its genus, probably STILL not full-grown, yet.  average size for adults is around 17mm


Wow! What a beautiful spider to find readily. I want to visit the desert someday!


----------



## awiec

Smokehound714 said:


> Indeed. Hard to believe this is one of the most common spider genera in our deserts..  They're normally literally as common as yellow sac spiders, but cannot climb smooth surfaces like they can.
> 
> This is probably the most striking member of its genus, probably STILL not full-grown, yet.  average size for adults is around 17mm


Who needs pokies (as much as I love mine) when you have those? My room would be filled with them.


----------



## Rick McJimsey

One of my _Sicarius sp._ molted.







exuviae

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokehound714

awiec said:


> Who needs pokies (as much as I love mine) when you have those? My room would be filled with them


 yeah I want more.  These behave like wolf spiders and are good at jumping.  I can get more, may sell them 







 She'll look even better with a full stomach

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Another _Sicarius sp._ molt today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokehound714

Syspira tigrina one more time..







  all the other species in this genus are drab and sandstone colored

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beary Strange

Smokehound714 said:


> Syspira tigrina one more time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the other species in this genus are drab and sandstone colored


I know it's been said but WOW she's gorgeous. Must get one...or several. :3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay

Juvenile Segestrina florentina:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kontan

Dang! 
Just got back home to see my wolfie made a borrow and layed an eggsack. In case it's proven fertile I'm thinking of moving all of them to a bigger enclosure and try a communal setup. Do you think this will work or they will cannibalize like no tomorrow?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Curious jay

MM Philodromus dispar



suns out, gunna TRY and get some decent shots of some of the Salticus scenicus roaming the walls of my house if I can get any to be complient for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dizzle

*phidippus audax..?*

Pretty much a noob with ID'ing anything so i would love a confirmation of the assumed species here.


----------



## Smokehound714

Dizzle said:


> Pretty much a noob with ID'ing anything so i would love a confirmation of the assumed species here.
> View attachment 126881


Looks like it.  However there ARE a few species that are virtually identical to audax in every way, save for their emboli shape.  I cannot remember any of their names, though.  And none of them are on bugguide.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Found a nice female Dolomedes tenebrosus today .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## just1moreT

*Tigrosa espersa*

Pic with sac and with sac emptied  she is a solid 2-1/2 inch I say sevral hundred little ones

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Micrathena

catfishrod69 said:


> Found a nice female Dolomedes tenebrosus today .


 How interesting. I see a photo of someone holding, say, a Dolomedes, and I think something along the lines of, "Holy sweet JAYSUS he's braver than me." And then I see a photo of someone holding a T (which I have done) and I think nothing of it. I think it's just that the trues are leggier. That's always gotten me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay

Micrathena said:


> How interesting. I see a photo of someone holding, say, a Dolomedes, and I think something along the lines of, "Holy sweet JAYSUS he's braver than me." And then I see a photo of someone holding a T (which I have done) and I think nothing of it. I think it's just that the trues are leggier. That's always gotten me.


I used to have the issue of being freaked out by certain true spiders, mainly Tegenaria sp. being that they're so common and often seen around the house when the MM start looking for females, large, very fast and leggy lol.

I got over it by catching a few and caring for them once you understand their behaviours they seem less freaky, only time you really see aggressive behaviour from them is when prey hits the web otherwise they're very skittish.

One of the best spiders to watch feed along with Amaurobius sp. if you're looking for a spider that hits prey hard I don't think there are many out there that will compare with them.

---------- Post added 05-23-2014 at 09:55 AM ----------

Short clip (5 seconds) of one of my Segestria sp. feeding (unsure if it's florentina or senoculata, leaning toward senoculata due to it's size and the fact it hasn't darkened and lost the abdominal pattern like florentina do).

[video=youtube_share;f0hlktH9QwQ]http://www.youtu.be/f0hlktH9QwQ[/video]

http://youtu.be/f0hlktH9QwQ

Just started using the youtube account, plan on uploading more videos when I get the time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mantisman630

*Tigrosa grandis Wolf Spider*

I like to thank everyone for posting their lovely pictures of fishing spiders and wolf spiders above. Below is a _Tigrosa grandis_ wolf spider with a very large eggsac. She also has a cricket in her mouth.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Micrathena

Thanks for the advice, Jay, and cool video!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

I've been seeing a bunch of trues running around lately, but this one really caught my eye and it's stupid fast. It's a wonder I managed to capture it. It's doing laps around the inside of deli cup it's in now at an impressive rate of about 3/4 lap per second. I keep making Indy car sound-effects involuntarily. I know the community is good at identifying trues, so I'll ask once again for your help. It doesn't appear to be a mature male as no bulbous palps are visible.
View attachment 127199

View attachment 127200

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

Looks like a _Castianeira sp._ probably _Castianeira occidens_

-JohnD.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silberrücken

3skulls said:


>


_Dolomedes albineus_? Nice find!


----------



## catfishrod69

Kukulcania sp. California with a sac laid today!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silberrücken

Kuks are awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## plantecarnivore

_Holconia insignis_





_Cupiennius getazi_ female with eggsac

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Sicarius sp., starting to grow quickly

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Beary Strange

Rick McJimsey said:


> Sicarius sp., starting to grow quickly


So deceptively cute. o3o


----------



## plantecarnivore

_Eresus ruficapillus_ L3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## plantecarnivore

_Steatoda nobilis_ and eggcase






_Steatoda bipunctata_ adult female and spiderlings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanska

A few spider I'm keeping atm.

_Steatoda castanea_.
















_Psilochorus simoni_. This fellow came with a shipment of cat food from Germany.











Tiny _Trochosa cf. terricola_ slings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WeeHector

Araniella cucurbitina

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WeeHector

Enoplognatha ovata

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## plantecarnivore

_
Cupiennius getazi_ adult female with eggcase and her prey.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silberrücken

Anyone want to have a go at species level for this _Dolomedes_ ? Found in NE Kentucky, USA. It IS a sling, so ID may be tricky. 



---------- Post added 06-25-2014 at 05:23 PM ----------

Tiny _Ischnothyreus peltifer_.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WeeHector

Argiope bruennichi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mantisman630

Silberrücken said:


> Anyone want to have a go at species level for this _Dolomedes_ ? Found in NE Kentucky, USA. It IS a sling, so ID may be tricky.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a _Dolomedes scriptus_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to BugGuide page: http://bugguide.net/node/view/51648


----------



## Mantisman630

*Tigrosa grandis and Young*

The eggs hatched!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

Well my female Dolomedes tenebrosus molted, and i found a mature male. So i tossed him in with her, and now she is holding a nice large sac.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alokin

My geolycosa eating a lepidoptera.IT HAS WINGS...MY SPIDER HAS WINGS...nah just kidding all the naive ppl  Anyway...if you wanna see a video...go to my forum thread Lycosidae?


----------



## Hanska

Alokin said:


> My geolycosa eating a lepidoptera.IT HAS WINGS...MY SPIDER HAS WINGS...nah just kidding all the naive ppl  Anyway...if you wanna see a video...go to my forum thread Lycosidae?


Must be one of those flying spiders those scientists found. Don't laugh! It's true! It was in the internet!


----------



## Alokin

Hanska said:


> Must be one of those flying spiders those scientists found. Don't laugh! It's true! It was in the internet!


 Yeahhhh...them rare...brah..  It got its wings just last night..it was like a butterfly...it SPROUTED WINGS... i gues when they eat a prey they absorb its POWER!!!  NOT!!!!


----------



## Smokehound714

I give my spiders moths all the time. they seem to love them more than any other prey item.


 Shoulda seen my aphono eating a lined sphinx haha she went nuts

 Also, because of their feeding habits, they're often the safest wild-caught prey you can offer.


----------



## Alokin

Smokehound714 said:


> I give my spiders moths all the time. they seem to love them more than any other prey item.
> 
> 
> Shoulda seen my aphono eating a lined sphinx haha she went nuts
> 
> Also, because of their feeding habits, they're often the safest wild-caught prey you can offer.


I dont fully agree i was really woried..becouse when the moth flew buy its lair...it jumped on it in mid air...and she fell from maybe 5 cm....i dont know....and i was woried for a abdomem injoury...i dont know if there is..any reason to fear it but..still was a little woried...now she seems fine..  But still


----------



## advan

Thomisidae sp. 'Lake Vermilion'

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alokin

Some Photos i took tonight!  Enjoy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## catfishrod69

Kukulcania sp. California sac pulled. They are ewls right now. Closeup shots coming soon.




---------- Post added 07-05-2014 at 06:28 PM ----------

Kukulcania sp. California ewl closeups

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smokehound714

Alokin said:


> Some Photos i took tonight!  Enjoy


She seems alot more comfy around you now 

  She may actually be preparing to make a sac.


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

_Agelenid sp._






_Steatoda nobilis_











_Kukulcania arizonica_






_Kukulcania sp. California_






_Left: Kukulcania arizonica; Right: Kukulcania sp. California_





_Left: Kukulcania sp. California; Right: Kukulcania arizonica _

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

Gnaphosidae sp.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## plantecarnivore

Hatching of _Cupiennius getazi_! Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hanska

1/3 of my summer -14 catch list.
_Enoplognatha ovata_
















Abdomen detail. It seems the dark lines can expand as I swear this specimen had a clear black cross in there when I caught it.






_Thanatus vulgaris_ sling 2-3mm LS. Adult color and marking already there, just kinda transparent.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## plantecarnivore

_Holconia insignis_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dotdman

Sicarius sp. (Chile), one of six from gromgrom

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WeeHector

_Araneus diadematus_ minus a couple of legs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dizzle

*Wolfie, just ate.*

Lycosidae, anybody wanna take a shot at what sp.??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## plantecarnivore

_Hogna radiata
_






_Eresus ruficapillus_ male subadult

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

Dolomedes tenebrosus sac hatched. Now all the babies are gone. I put the females enclosure on the back porch to let the babies disperse, and she is now back in the critter room. So there should be alot of captive bred slings running around on my property. 




kukulcania sp. California slings hit 1st instar. Not sure if they are ready to seperate and eat or not. They look pretty developed at this stage.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokehound714

Looking through this thread, I've noticed alot of us like to drink dasani water


----------



## advan

Back from the ATS conference and a ton of photos to go through. Here's one of my favorite spiders found right on the hotel grounds.

1" juvenile _Hogna_ sp. 'El Conquistador' 












Adult female

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dizzle

Lmao, yes indeed. I know I do 


Smokehound714 said:


> Looking through this thread, I've noticed alot of us like to drink dasani water


----------



## Alokin

Verry interesting the Adult female Hogna sp. El conquistador looks just like my Geolycosa vultuosa .....Damn!!!


----------



## Smokehound714

Olios _peninsulanus_ female

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SeanSYW

Yellowish female Misumena vatia






White female Misumena vatia









2+" Female Geolycosa turricola

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## straight8

Tegeneria domestica.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## straight8

Argiope aurantia.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## just1moreT

*master of camouflage*

Took this pic today she was on tree I have tree stand in around 17 ft up she measured 3 inch DLS she was very calm and belended well lol

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RegallRegius

just1moreT said:


> Took this pic today she was on tree I have tree stand in around 17 ft up she measured 3 inch DLS she was very calm and belended well lol


Gorgeous Dolomedes albineus!


----------



## just1moreT

If she hadnt moved I would have never seen her lol she still bug patrolling on that tree

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Love the albineus. One of my favorite Dolomedes species. Wish i had them around here. I know we have tenebrosus and triton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

_Olios giganteus_ from Catalina State Park - Oro Valley, AZ

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Smokehound714

advan said:


> _Olios giganteus_ from Catalina State Park - Oro Valley, AZ


Awesome!  I hope to be able to visit the desert before fall so i can get a few of these beauties..


----------



## catfishrod69

Love the O. giganteus, Chad! My females were punching out babies left and right when i had them. Such a easy to care for little huntsman. I really need to get some more of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dotdman

Just molted... Sicarius sp. (Chile)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## z32upgrader

*Very fat and happy Green Lynx Spider*

This chunker, _Peucetia viridans_ was crawling around in my front yard, trying not to burst from overeating:
View attachment 128822

View attachment 128823

View attachment 128824

A close-up in its gonopore reveals the small chihuahua it must have eaten :laugh:
View attachment 128825

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smokehound714

z32upgrader said:


> This chunker, _Peucetia viridans_ was crawling around in my front yard, trying not to burst from overeating:
> View attachment 128822
> 
> View attachment 128823
> 
> View attachment 128824
> 
> A close-up in its gonopore reveals the small chihuahua it must have eaten :laugh:
> View attachment 128825


This is actually P. _longipalpa_  You can see the light colored endites in pic 3.  Beautiful, nonetheless

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pannaking22

Love the _Olios_! They are a ton of fun to keep. I love my females!


----------



## jecraque

Dizzle, your lycosid is _Tigrosa georgicola_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dizzle

Seems about right! Thank you I have had this guy for several months now, he's had one molt. Awesome spider that I have been very curious about its sp. for a while. I suspected tigrosa after looking at some pics on bugguide. Again thanks for the help!



jecraque said:


> Dizzle, your lycosid is _Tigrosa georgicola_


----------



## WeeHector

_Argiope bruennichi_ male

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smokehound714

WeeHector said:


> _Argiope bruennichi_ male
> 
> View attachment 128848


Gotta love argiopes!


----------



## Dizzle

*Phidippus audax*

Joffre

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## netr

MM _Steatoda grossa_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## plantecarnivore

_Eresus ruficapillus_

My freshly adult male:









A young female, she'll be adult in 2016 I think ^^

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## filipiliev

*'Bud'*

_Agelena orientalis _

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## catfishrod69

Dolomedes tenebrosus female double clutched

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WeeHector

_Salticus scenicus_ female

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## straight8

Araneus diadematus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanSYW

2.5" female Meta ovalis 








1" female Dolomedes scriptus 





1" male Dolomedes scriptus show sexual dimorphism

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WeeHector

_Zygiella x-notata_. Photo taken through window.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jecraque

WeeHector said:


> _Zygiella x-notata_. Photo taken through window.
> 
> View attachment 129385


WeeHector, could this beautiful pink spider be _Larinioides_ instead? I don't know what characters distinguish _L. suspicax_ from _L. sclopetarius_, but I suspect she's one of the two.


----------



## Hanska

_Trochosa_ babies are growing. I kept only two of them and here's one featuring a poor little buffalo worm. LS about 4-5mm

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dizzle

*Tigrosa georgicola*

Right after a molt here she is again!
This is a cool thread to browse through let's keep it going!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HungryGhost

I found this gem in the trunk of my car. I think it's an orchard orb weaver.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ZergFront

Nice pictures everyone! I love those true spiders that look like tarantulas but are not tarantulas if you know what I mean. That and the salticidae!


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

Argiope aurantia






-JohnD.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

Find the Misumena






-JohnD.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## norubal

Misumenops tricuspidatus?





They are Agelena opulenta.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SeanSYW

0.1.0  D. scriptus again, cause this one is pretty cooperative








0.1.0  Enoplognatha ovata who's sac she laid for me just hatched





0.1.0  P. audax my most inquisitive photo subject

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## dotdman

Sicarius (sp. "Chile") cuddles.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hanska

_Thanatus vulgaris_ sling are growing.

These slings are from the same sack. The difference in their growth rate is just amazing.
















No complaining on their apetite.

This I have labeled _Thanatus_ sp.
I got it from work. It had rapelled down from a parrots stand we had visiting on a theme day. Way more skittish than the others when it comes to foods.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## plantecarnivore

Male _Eresus ruficapillus_ sub adult

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## marclar

Nursery webs of some kind (correct?) out My back garden.
There was a tegenaria too but it was way too fast to snap a pic of.
I like these, they are really well hidden, It was minutes before I noticed I was surrounded by them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spepper

Little Salticus scenicus (I believe) that is eating a mayfly I offered it.   Loved watching the little guy take down prey twice his size!


https://www.flickr.com/photos/114543195@N07/15414350355/https://www.flickr.com/people/114543195@N07/


----------



## BlueEther

Dolomedes dondalei.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hanska

_Dolomedes fimbriatus_

I also made a thread about making the enclosure:
Dolomedes enclosure

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## plantecarnivore

Eresus ruficapillus, young female.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Saw some cool spiders along West Clear Creek, ten miles east of Camp Verde, AZ.  This one looks like some type of fishing spider.
View attachment 131316


Found this big ole Lycosid near my campsite and gave him/her a nice fat cricket nearby.
View attachment 131317


I was also lucky enough to witness nature in action when I happened upon a huge pepsis wasp dragging off an A. chalcodes.
View attachment 131318

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Salticstance

> I was also lucky enough to witness nature in action when I happened upon a huge pepsis wasp dragging off an A. chalcodes.


Very cool. I love the lycosid picture too.


----------



## Smokehound714

z32upgrader said:


> Saw some cool spiders along West Clear Creek, ten miles east of Camp Verde, AZ.  This one looks like some type of fishing spider.
> View attachment 131316
> 
> 
> Found this big ole Lycosid near my campsite and gave him/her a nice fat cricket nearby.
> View attachment 131317
> 
> 
> I was also lucky enough to witness nature in action when I happened upon a huge pepsis wasp dragging off an A. chalcodes.
> View attachment 131318


Oh, DUDE!  A trechalea! (fishing-spider).  This species is actually quite rare, only found along the gila and colorado rivers in the USA!  They behave alot like a mix between a fishing spider, and a huntsman.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokehound714

Scotophaeus blackwalli rescued from the shower..  Poor girl was caked in soap, so I sprayed her clean, then quickly tossed her on a towel to dry off.  And yes, this was all done while naked.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hanska

Dolomedes fimbriatus






Cupiennius salei(was d.o.a. but atleast it was easy to photograph.. and the other made it)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## plantecarnivore

_Steatoda nobilis_


Young _Eresus illustris_




_
Filistata sp_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WeeHector

My first shot with fangs.:biggrin:

By the way, guys, thanks for so many great shots. I love it when people take the trouble to take brilliant, close-ups. Spiders are such amazing creatures to watch.

View attachment 131747


----------



## Scorpster1

My Hogna Carolinensis


Arizona Black Hole


Geolycosa Sp.


:biggrin:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hanska

_Cupiennius salei_ molted the day before yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Salticstance

*Phidippus apacheanus*




This is one of my red velvet jumpers (P. apacheanus) that I shared on my phids.net facebook page on Thanksgiving.  This is an adult female from central Florida.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Twentytwenty

Salticstance said:


> View attachment 132389
> 
> 
> This is one of my red velvet jumpers (P. apacheanus) that I shared on my phids.net facebook page on Thanksgiving.  This is an adult female from central Florida.


I'm assuming its name is Pumpkin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hanska

_Tegenaria domestica_






_Cupiennius salei_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dotdman

_Sicarius_ sp. 'Chile'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Twentytwenty

dotdman said:


> _Sicarius_ sp. 'Chile'


What a beauty!
How big is he/she?


----------



## dotdman

Twentytwenty said:


> What a beauty!
> How big is he/she?


Thanks - it can just about stretch 2 inches the long way. Still some growing to do. =)


----------



## dotdman

_Sicarius sp. Chile_ - my largest at the moment, legspan ~2.5"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hanska

_Cupiennius salei_ fresh molt. Old LS 2"

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Tarantula155

Aww man, I can't wait until summer! Especially since now I'm located in a desert 

Nice fishing specimen I caught in the summer.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hanska

Marc Spider said:


> Aww man, I can't wait until summer! Especially since now I'm located in a desert
> 
> Nice fishing specimen I caught in the summer.


Do you often catch spiders with your head?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Biollantefan54

Hogna lenta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Unidentified Scytodes sp. I found.






And then it decided to poop.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WeeHector

ID requested


----------



## plantecarnivore

Male _Eresus ruficapillus_ finish his molt.


----------



## noxylophone

Taken with my phone + a handheld lens. Not the greatest, but again, not bad for a cellphone camera.

_H. Carolinensis_, fourth instar.


----------



## catfishrod69

Stegodyphus sp. #3




Stegodyphus sp. #5

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hanska

Cupiennius salei nro 3 molted and confirmed my suspicion.. male.






Cupiennius salei nro 2 vs. black soldier fly. Suspected female






H.venatoria sling and .20€


----------



## noxylophone

A bit of photoshop fun. The larger is two molts ahead of the smaller.


----------



## Biollantefan54

L. mactans sling 





P. mira

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S.

noxylophone said:


> A bit of photoshop fun. The larger is two molts ahead of the smaller.


Looks like they are doing well! I know you're probably not doing this, but DONT house them together 

Also, they molt upside down by hanging on something. Put an elevated piece of cork bark, or sticks in there.


----------



## theconmacieist

It is warming up a little bit. I found this fatty the other day.


----------



## noxylophone

Austin S. said:


> Looks like they are doing well! I know you're probably not doing this, but DONT house them together
> 
> Also, they molt upside down by hanging on something. Put an elevated piece of cork bark, or sticks in there.


That's two pictures blended together. Look at the dime. 

I've given them sticks to molt from, but they don't seem keen to use them. Oh well.


----------



## theconmacieist

Another spidey.


----------



## catfishrod69

Dolomedes albineus





theconmacieist said:


> Another spidey.


----------



## catfishrod69

Stegodyphus sp. #3 female decided to lay a sac . These spiders are so adorable. They are velvet spiders and related to the ladybird spiders.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WeeHector

Macro-photography is a funny old business. You take a photo of a spider running around and discover later that it had its mouth full. 

My first Zebra of the year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theconmacieist

^ That velvet spider is really nice! 
Biggest bug of 2015. Hogna carolinensis


----------



## Hanska

C.salei, female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theconmacieist

*Lichen running-spider*

Had a surprise today, my Philodromus margaritatus laid a batch!


----------



## catfishrod69

Stegodyphus sp. #3 sac hatched!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hanska

_Cupiennius salei_
Female










Male











_Sicarius terrosus_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22

Can't wait until my _C. salei_ gets larger


----------



## Biollantefan54

Anyone know what sp. Dolomedes this is? Found in NC
View attachment 135708

View attachment 135709


----------



## Austin S.

Hogna carolinensis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

Unfortunately Stegodyphus females give themselves to the babies .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## plantecarnivore

_Heteropoda boiei_



_Eresus ruficapillus_:

Male adult:


Male subadult:



Young female:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WeeHector

_Marpissa muscosa_ female sitting on my finger.


----------



## pannaking22

plantecarnivore said:


> _Heteropoda boiei_
> 
> 
> 
> _Eresus ruficapillus_:
> 
> Male adult:
> 
> 
> Male subadult:
> 
> 
> 
> Young female:


Love those _Eresus_  Hoping to get some someday if they ever make it over to the US again.


----------



## plantecarnivore

Yes, they are very nice and interesting spiders!
A real pleasure to get them ^^


----------



## Biollantefan54

Scytodes sp.
View attachment 135855

View attachment 135856

View attachment 135857

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## plantecarnivore

Female _Eresus ruficapillus_ rehousing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

1" _Cuppienius coccineus_ spiderling

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 1


----------



## Philth

Chad wins.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pannaking22

He definitely does lol. Those eye shots are amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

Nice shots, Chad.  I picked up one of those last month at the Tinley NARBC show.  Really nice little spider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

dotdman said:


> _Sicarius sp. Chile_ - my largest at the moment, legspan ~2.5"



Kind of late for this, but that Sicarius looks lovely! What kind of sand sub are you using if I may ask? Really pops out haha


----------



## advan

Philth said:


> Chad wins.


......hopefully more Sparassidae to shoot. 

_Hogna carolinensis_

Female












Pen-ultimate male

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Love this thread, really great pictures guys!


----------



## Biollantefan54

Anahita punctulata
View attachment 136366


Rabidosa rabida
View attachment 136367


----------



## Biollantefan54

Purple eggs


----------



## Biollantefan54

Hatchlings from purple eggs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shawnee

Just unpacked my beautiful Kukulcania arizonica this morning. Been wanting one for a while, and she is my first true spider! Named her Athena. Totally in love :cute:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kron

Drassodes lapidosus


already uploaded this on another thread but oh well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WeeHector

Male _Salticus scenicus_ showing long chelicerae and fangs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

_Barylestis scutatus_

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 1


----------



## advan

_Dolomedes tenebrosus_

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## WeeHector

Synaema globosum - Napoleon crab spider, so-called because the black motif on its back resembles a bust of the emperor. 4mm long.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Biollantefan54

An orb weaver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokehound714

Possible Kukulcania _utahana_







  Note the thin first pair of legs..  Arizonica differs by having thick dense setae on the first pair of legs, giving them a pipe-cleaner appearance compare her to this true K arizonica below:







 Artema _atlanta_ female:







  The largest pholcid species in the world.. recently introduced into extreme southeast california and southwest arizona.  Their body length can reach 15mm, and their legspan can reach 5"!

  Syspira sp algodones (possibly S eclectica)







  A very handsome species, reminiscent of Arctosa littoralis- which occurs in the same area! I'm unsure whether this is a different species, or simply a pallid morph of S. tigrosa..

    I'm going to collect more in the near future and raise some slings for sale!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## advan

_Latrodectus curacaviensis_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## advan

_Heteropoda davidbowie_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Biollantefan54



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Biollantefan54

*L. reclusa*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wolfs79

*Phoneutria fera*

Picture of a Phoneutria fera


----------



## Christoffer

Here are my 1.1 P. regius 
 


1.1 Eratigena atrica
 

Sorry for the quality. Taken with phone.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Latrodectus variolus*
















*Scytodes sp.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates

*True Spider Photos*

Dolomedes tenebrosus



Phidippus audax



Trachelas tranquillus



Geolycosa missouriensis (female) PHOTO FROM 2013



Tigrosa helluo


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates

*True Spiders cont..*

Geolycosa missouriensis (male) PHOTO FROM 2013



Phidippus princeps (?) PHOTO FROM 2013



Dolomedes trition



more T. helluo



Schizocosa sp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates

*True Spiders cont. 2*

Hogna carolinensis





Hogna baltimoriana (horrible quality..) PHOTO FROM 2013



Latrodectus variolus (male)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WeeHector

A Courting Couple

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Biollantefan54

*S. triangulosa I found in the house*





















*Hungry Steatoda sp. I found in the house, much better now!*











*K. hibernalis*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

*T. georgicola*




































*Metacyrba sp.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Widow lover

Eresus gerinii

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYInsectZoo

Africactenus poecilus

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

NYInsectZoo said:


> Africactenus poecilus


I am getting one of these tomorrow, how are you liking it?


----------



## advan

_Heteropoda lunula_

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## Tigrosa

catfishrod69 said:


> Lol your welcome man!
> 
> Nope i let her go right after taking pics. If you want, i can look for her, or another one.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-11-2013 at 04:33 PM ----------
> 
> Yeah really!
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-11-2013 at 05:28 PM ----------
> 
> Well Silb, i ventured out in the yard to see if i could find her, or another one. But had no luck with that species. Although i found the biggest Dolomedes tenebrosus i have ever seen. I was praying that it was a female, but unfortunately it was a mature male. So just a photo shoot for this guy, then back on the side of the house . Enjoy!
> 
> Believe it or not, this boy was every bit of 4.5"! I measured him.





That's actually _Dolomedes scriptus_ you've got there, not _Dolomedes tenebrosus_.


----------



## Widow lover

wolfs79 said:


> *Phoneutria fera*
> 
> Picture of a Phoneutria fera


It's not fera


----------



## Widow lover

L. laeta

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## advan

Adult female _Africactenus poecilus_

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## kevinlowl

Fancy jumping spiders.













Phintella vittata



__ kevinlowl
__ Feb 7, 2016
__ 2


















Phintella vittata



__ kevinlowl
__ Feb 7, 2016


















Phintella versicolor



__ kevinlowl
__ Feb 17, 2016


















Phintella versicolor



__ kevinlowl
__ Feb 17, 2016


----------



## lalberts9310

advan said:


> _Heteropoda lunula_


I really, really, REALLY want this sooooo bad!


----------



## plantecarnivore

Adult female _Eresus walckenaeri_

_




_



_




_




_




_



_




_

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## InvertsandOi

Loving this thread! I can't wait until I have more time to research some of my favorites that I've seen here.


----------



## High Lord Dee

_Olios giganteus_ - Golden Huntsman 
Mature Male (chubby guy)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dylanaxolotl

Phidippus californicus


Ctenus hibernalis
	

		
			
		

		
	



Phidippus regius x otiosus (adult and recently pregnant female)


----------



## Tigrosa

theconmacieist said:


> ^ That velvet spider is really nice!
> Biggest bug of 2015. Hogna carolinensis
> View attachment 135179



Tigrosa, not Hogna.


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Uloborus*






*Dolomedes albineus*






*Dolomedes tenebrosus*






*Dolomedes vittatus*






*Heteropoda venatoria "giant"*






*Agelenid*






*Scytodes sp.*






*Rabidosa rabida*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## plantecarnivore

Mating_ Eresus walckenaeri_

_




_

_




_

_




_


_




_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hisserdude

plantecarnivore said:


> Mating_ Eresus walckenaeri_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Both of them are beautiful! I hope the mating was successful!


----------



## Matt Hemus

My unsexed Thomisus Spectabilis I acquired last week

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## dylanaxolotl

@Matt Hemus

Wow! Amazing! Did you catch it?


----------



## Vanessa

Am I allowed to post wild spiders or is this just for pet ones?


----------



## CEC

Male _Hyllus diardi


















_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## 9darlingcalvi

Found this guy the other day, don't know what it is.


----------



## TheSpiderChick

Matt Hemus said:


> My unsexed Thomisus Spectabilis I acquired last week


I don't understand: you are saying this is unsexed?  It is a female, without question.  Check the pedipalps - there are clearly no bulbs (copulatory bulbs) present, so female.  That's all you need to see.  But beyond that, this species is tremendously sexually dimorphic, the coloration and size are dead giveaways.  Males are tiny and a darker, brownish color.  Here is a great example: http://www.findaspider.org.au/find/spiders/images/314F10.jpg with the tiny male on the back of the female.


----------



## Toff202

1.0 Holconia insignis (mature)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

_Heteropoda davidbowie_ sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

Male_ Cheiracanthium mildei _
_









_


----------



## CEC

Female _Hyllus diardi_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xFujimoto

CEC said:


> Female _Hyllus diardi_


She's absolutely stunning! I love the colors on this species, they're incredible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Widow lover

Eresus gerinii

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Widow lover

Loxosceles deserta

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Loxosceles reclusa *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Widow lover

L. laeta

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Widow lover

Sicarius hahni

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Sicariidae attack lmfao


----------



## furball677

Curious jay said:


> heres another pic of my D.lapidosus from the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a lil suprise i got this evening:
> 
> 
> more of my Tegenaria sp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trochosa sp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know if these are fully communal or just tolerant? ive seen no signs of aggression i put a 2 males in recently hoping atleast one will be gravid as both the males were devoured lol.


I know this is an old post, but I think those are rustic wolf spiders (Trochosa ruricola). And from my experience they are cannibals. :l


----------



## BaphometDL50

.


----------



## BaphometDL50

Viridasius sp. silvestrisform Madagascar l2

Heteropoda simplex l2

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

IMG_2855 by Joshua Coogler, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BaphometDL50

Oxyope lineatus


----------



## Tigrosa

9darlingcalvi said:


> Found this guy the other day, don't know what it is.


Amourobiidae?


----------



## Biollantefan54

^It looks like Gnaphosidae to me but I could be wrong


----------



## BaphometDL50

Oxyopes sp.

Heteropoda simplex l3

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## BaphometDL50

Viridasius sp. silvestrisform 1 molt

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## BaphometDL50

Viridasius molting l2 to spiderling

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Ceymann

L. reclusa


----------



## Biollantefan54

Ceymann said:


> L. reclusa


I love these so much!


----------



## Ceymann

L. reclusa collecting at my families' office garage to be sent to Dr. Jamel Sandidge of Kansas University for research.
Most were collected from the attic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## BaphometDL50

Latrodectus hasselti 0.0.xx


Heteropoda lunula 0.0.1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## killerqueen1010

Biollantefan54 said:


> *Loxosceles reclusa *


Ah yes, the second most overly feared spider of all time! (Only coming second to  Latrodectus mactans) Poor arachids always getting blamed for everything . Loveeeee your specimen btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Thanks, she is very interesting to watch, hoping to catch her a male soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady

Genus???? Species????


Phidippus Audax?


----------



## Donald Lloyd

Verrucosa arenata I caught the other night

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## CEC

_Araneidae_ (_Araneus_ sp. ?) From Turks and Caicos

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Misty Day

Presumed _Eratigena atrica _munching down on a mealworm. The speed of this spider amazes me.


----------



## basin79

Sicarius Terrosus


----------



## basin79

Ctenus Red fang

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Didn't work.


----------



## z32upgrader

These spiders are running all over the rocks on the shore of Lake Stanley Draper, OK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CosbyArt

Some shots of my recently hatched bold jumping spider slings (Phidippus audax). See the photos with the US penny for size reference - they are so small it is hard to get a shot of them holding still.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Adult male Phidippus Regius.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cooperevans001

L. Mactans Female, sub-adult. Still has juvenile markings on back and hourglass hasnt fully formed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Sicarius sp. 


Loxosceles deserta


Arctosa santaerosae


Hogna lenta

Reactions: Like 2 | Award 1


----------



## Flexzone

_*Sicarius terrosus-*_ _*MM*_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Greenjewls

H. carolinensis glamour shot!













Snapshot - 21



__ Greenjewls
__ Nov 14, 2016
__ 3



						Hogna carolinensis cute face pic!

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

cooperevans001 said:


> L. Mactans Female, sub-adult. Still has juvenile markings on back and hourglass hasnt fully formed.


Are you sure this isn't L. variolus


----------



## Stargazer

I live on a barrier island outside of Charleston, South Carolina. This beauty was on my deck this morning, I thought it was a bumble bee at first then realized it was some type of wolf spider. The markings are so unusual on the back! Does anyone know the species? Thank you! I scooped him onto a piece of paper to put into the grass and observed him in a defensive posture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Stargazer said:


> I live on a barrier island outside of Charleston, South Carolina. This beauty was on my deck this morning, I thought it was a bumble bee at first then realized it was some type of wolf spider. The markings are so unusual on the back! Does anyone know the species? Thank you! I scooped him onto a piece of paper to put into the grass and observed him in a defensive posture.


That's a jumping spider. Phidippus audax is my guess. Or a male Phidippus Regius.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stargazer

basin79 said:


> That's a jumping spider. Phidippus audax is my guess. Or a male Phidippus Regius.


Thank you so much! I searched the internet for hours with no luck. Appreciate the info!!


----------



## basin79

Stargazer said:


> Thank you so much! I searched the internet for hours with no luck. Appreciate the info!!


I'm by no means an expert of any description so I could well be wrong. Looks about right though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stargazer

basin79 said:


> I'm by no means an expert of any description so I could well be wrong. Looks about right though.


You were right - I found a picture that is a spitting image of the one I saw. Thank you again!


----------



## RepugnantOoze

Rabidosa Punctula
GF got a new camera and I caught R. Puncs dotted belly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

female _Kukulcania hibernalis_ (southern house spider)


male _Kukulcania hibernalis_ (southern house spider)


female _Hogna lenta_ (wolf spider)


male _Hogna lenta_ (wolf spider)


male _Schizocosa ocreata_ (wolf spider)

"Maybe it's Maybelline."

female _Scytodes_ (spitting spider) with egg sac


_Deinopis spinosa_ (ogre-faced spider or net-casting spider)

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## RepugnantOoze

I REALLY like kukulcania hibernalis. Super badass looking.


----------



## Flexzone

_*Heteropoda venatoria: Juvenile female










Holconia murrayensis*_:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Juvenile female Gandanameno sp.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## cooperevans001

My H. Carolinensis had babies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Ungoliant

[deleted] (wrong thread)


----------



## advan

Female _Dolomedes tenebrosus_ found in 40F weather by Lake Vermilion, Minnesota last October.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

I absolutely love this girl. She's appeared here and in my thread but I'm drunk so she's here again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1 | Beer 1


----------



## basin79

advan said:


> Female _Dolomedes tenebrosus_ found in 40F weather by Lake Vermilion, Minnesota last October.


Absolutely phenomenonal pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brad1993

Would love a jumping spider but have no idea where to get one in the uk


----------



## basin79

Brad1993 said:


> Would love a jumping spider but have no idea where to get one in the uk


BugzUK and The Spider Shop are your best bets.


----------



## basin79

Adult male Phidippus Regius.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Brad1993

basin79 said:


> BugzUK and The Spider Shop are your best bets.


Thank mate I'll have to have a look


----------



## basin79

Brad1993 said:


> Thank mate I'll have to have a look


I don't think they have any at the moment but do get them in regular.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Freshly molted _L. reclusa

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Flexzone

_*Cheiracanthium sp.- Freshly molted 




*_

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Bunyan van Asten

1.
	

		
			
		

		
	




2.


----------



## Katamus

Badumna insignis



Latrodectus hasselti



Lycosidae









Absolutely No Idea  
is just over 1cm from front leg to back leg in that position (yes, i have no idea how to measure a spider hehe be gentle )

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Katamus said:


> Absolutely No Idea
> is just over 1cm from front leg to back leg in that position


_Ceryerda cursitans_, a member of the ground spider family (Gnaphosidae).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Katamus

Ungoliant said:


> _Ceryerda cursitans_, a member of the ground spider family (Gnaphosidae).


Thanks for that! Guess no one (apart from myself) has ever found one of them in South Australia before


----------



## plantecarnivore



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunyan van Asten

plantecarnivore said:


>


Wow that looks good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Went out to the park looking for jumpers I found 4 but kept 2
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
mission accomplished


----------



## basin79

Heteropoda Lunula.


----------



## Ethel Webster

Ethel Webster, my Phidippus Regius (regal jumping spider)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## plantecarnivore

Deinopis sp cameroun just have become male and Piloctenus haematostoma eating a meal worm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toff202

plantecarnivore said:


> Deinopis sp cameroun just have become male and Piloctenus haematostoma eating a meal worm
> 
> View attachment 235629
> View attachment 235630
> View attachment 235631
> View attachment 235632
> View attachment 235633
> View attachment 235634
> View attachment 235636


Who sold you that as Piloctenus haematostoma? I'm pretty sure it's Phoneutria boliviensis.


----------



## plantecarnivore

Toff202 said:


> Who sold you that as Piloctenus haematostoma? I'm pretty sure it's Phoneutria boliviensis.


I bought them to André Leetz; they're stadium 4/5 he said.
I was thinking the reddish fangs were specific to P. haematostoma, aren't they?


----------



## Toff202

plantecarnivore said:


> I bought them to André Leetz; they're stadium 4/5 he said.
> I was thinking the reddish fangs were specific to P. haematostoma, aren't they?


No, not every Ctenid with red chelicerae is P. haematostoma... Did he sell you them as P. haematostoma?

It's definitely Phoneutria, I think P. boliviensis "Iquitos".


----------



## High Lord Dee

My Giant Japanese Funnel Web.  Not the best pic but just wanted to share.


----------



## plantecarnivore

Toff202 said:


> No, not every Ctenid with red chelicerae is P. haematostoma... Did he sell you them as P. haematostoma?
> 
> It's definitely Phoneutria, I think P. boliviensis "Iquitos".


Yes, I bought them as Piloctenus cf haematostoma.
Hem, that's quite a problem if you're right; on which criters are you basing to say that's Phoneutria ?
That's surprising, André has always been really aware of what he breeds, and as Phoneutria is forbidden in France without some special autorisations, I'm dubitative he sent me Phoneutria instead of Piloctenus; I sent him a message anyway.

If you're right, before I send them back, is there any precaution I've to take? (except "don't get bitten" of course : ) )


EDIT: I just saw a message here : http://arachnoboards.com/threads/phoneutria-sp-peru-iquitos.77637/page-2 Saying that their venom isn't as dangerous as P.nigriventer's one; do you confirm? )


----------



## Toff202

plantecarnivore said:


> Yes, I bought them as Piloctenus cf haematostoma.
> Hem, that's quite a problem if you're right; on which criters are you basing to say that's Phoneutria ?
> That's surprising, André has always been really aware of what he breeds, and as Phoneutria is forbidden in France without some special autorisations, I'm dubitative he sent me Phoneutria instead of Piloctenus; I sent him a message anyway.
> 
> If you're right, before I send them back, is there any precaution I've to take? (except "don't get bitten" of course : ) )
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just saw a message here : http://arachnoboards.com/threads/phoneutria-sp-peru-iquitos.77637/page-2 Saying that their venom isn't as dangerous as P.nigriventer's one; do you confirm? )


I'm also quite shocked that he sold you this as Piloctenus, I saw a Facebook post of him earlier labeling this species as Phoneutria sp. "Iquitos, Peru".

The abdominal pattern, pattern close to the eyes (white to yellow stripes) and lines on the pedipalps match with P. boliviensis. The abdominal pattern is completely different than that of Piloctenus, and Piloctenus also lacks the lines on the pedipalps. The chelicerae of Piloctenus are also not completely red.

Keep them like you would Piloctenus, just don't put your fingers in the enclosure and use your common sense, which I assume you already do. You're right, their venom is a lot less dangerous than that of nigriventer, fera and keyserlingi for example.


----------



## plantecarnivore

Toff202 said:


> Keep them like you would Piloctenus, just don't put your fingers in the enclosure and use your common sense, which I assume you already do. You're right, their venom is a lot less dangerous than that of nigriventer, fera and keyserlingi for example.


Well, thank you anyway; I prefer be aware of what I keep in my enclosures! : )


----------



## Dracaena

This is a species I kept for a little while just to photograph their courtship. After the juveniles hatched I released them. 
Species: Saitis barbipes, 5mm

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 3


----------



## ArachnoDrew

What spider is this 

Found in southern California Desert.


----------



## Lakerbat

This is my Tigrosa grandis, Jolene, with her newborns on her back. They have since turned brown (which is interesting). I have a couple of questions and I am not sure where to post ... so if you can point me to the correct info that would be fantastic. This is her second brood, and I want to do things "right" this time ... because last time they all ate each other!


1) Should I try to feed Jolene while she has her babies on her back? (Or will she see that as a threat and freak out?) 
2) When and how do I separate the babies into individual containers and start giving them tiny food like pinhead crickets? 


3)  My only sling left from the previous bunch is "Fluffy," named by my fifth-grade boys (Jolene is a classroom pet) and he is too small to eat crickets, but I don't know what to feed him/her. I put a couple of ants from the counter into his/her box the other day, but I can not find either the ants or Fluffy! I have not looked very hard. Are ants ok to feed him? (Let's call him a boy for now). He is about 4th instar, or 2 months old. You can see in the picture how big he is compared to the cricket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

I have not kept wolf spiders before, but based on my general knowledge of them:



Lakerbat said:


> 1) Should I try to feed Jolene while she has her babies on her back? (Or will she see that as a threat and freak out?)


I wouldn't.




Lakerbat said:


> 2) When and how do I separate the babies into individual containers and start giving them tiny food like pinhead crickets?


They will ride on their mother's back for a few days until they molt. When they stop riding, it's time to separate them.

If they are native to your area, I would just keep a few and release the rest. (Otherwise, that's a lot of slings.)




Lakerbat said:


> 3)  My only sling left from the previous bunch is "Fluffy," named by my fifth-grade boys (Jolene is a classroom pet) and he is too small to eat crickets, but I don't know what to feed him/her. I put a couple of ants from the counter into his/her box the other day, but I can not find either the ants or Fluffy! I have not looked very hard. Are ants ok to feed him?


I would not feed ants to spiders, as they can bite and/or sting. Ants also contain formic acid, a substance that makes them unpalatable to many predators.

You could try smaller prey, such as baby mealworns (crush the head) or pinhead crickets. If you don't have anything that small, it may take pre-killed prey or parts of prey, such as a cricket drumstick.


----------



## basin79

Phidippus Regius on my index finger tip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## plantecarnivore

Phoneutria boliviensis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly

Here's one of my S.Thomisoides (S.Terrosus) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And one of my Hogna sp. Tuscon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## plantecarnivore

Piloctenus cf haematostoma














Phoneutria boliviensis "Iquito"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## plantecarnivore

Viridasius sylvestrisform mating

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## babygirl

I have two jumpers, (trite parvula)





(Herb)





(Gizmo)

I also just got a black house spider or a Badumna insignis. Just molted today.











(Zeal) sorry for the fuzzy molt photo :/ it's really small and i have a bad camera. 

I'm still working on the enclosures and any help would really be appreciated. I'm in New Zealand, so finding things for spiders is really difficult! the substrate is going to be replaced with coco fiber I am keeping the enclosures properly moisturized. I originally wanted tarantula. But New Zealand has exceptionally strict laws about importation involving any kind of foreign insect. But I do absolutely love my spiders. The jumpers are amazing (and cheeky for the most part) and the black house spider is pretty chill so far so I'm glad to be a proud owner of such beautiful true spiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

While spider hunting in my yard tonight, I was surprised to find this penultimate male _Eriophora ravilla_, a species that is normally found in the Gulf states. (This is the first time I have seen one in South Carolina.)













Eriophora ravilla (Tropical Orbweaver)



__ Ungoliant
__ Apr 29, 2017
__ 4
__
araneidae
eriophora
eriophora ravilla
penultimate male
ravilla
tropical orbweaver




						While spider hunting in my yard tonight, I was surprised to find this penultimate male Eriophora...
					
















Eriophora ravilla (Tropical Orbweaver)



__ Ungoliant
__ Apr 29, 2017
__
araneidae
eriophora
eriophora ravilla
penultimate male
ravilla
tropical orbweaver




						While spider hunting in my yard tonight, I was surprised to find this penultimate male Eriophora...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The wolf

Curious jay said:


> i love jumping spiders but i dont keep often let them wonder the house and help them with a bug or too lol
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-30-2012 at 08:46 PM ----------
> 
> Ok, so i had the time to take some pics just now (isn@t all of them just got pics of the ones that were willing lol).
> 
> Amaurobius Ferox? im unsure on this one but i believe its in the Amaurobius sp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Segestria sp. (I think maybe florentina as the fangs have a slight green sheen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lycosidae?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drasodes lapidosus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tegenaria sp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have 4 of those, one grown on sling and 3 Juvies.
> 
> D. crocata mature male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another 3 mature females one juvie and a sling in a communal together of these guys one of the females layed a sack last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i believe one of the other females is preparing a eggsack too, i'd like to have a go at successfully raising this species. as i have done so with my tegenaria, Steatoda nobilis and i currently have a Amaurobius similis sack that started emerging into slings today. I've tried looking for information on eggsack care/requirements online but didn't come up with anything lol if anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated too. (Catfishrod i think you mentioned you kept these when i accidentally mislabelled a spider you needed an ID for? if so did you breed them? anything will help. thanks).


Incredible spiders truly fascinating also that wolf spider(lycosidae) its in the trochosa genus and I would say trochosa tericola or trochosa ruricola (rustic wolf spider) I only know this from a great book I used to identify my own trochosa ruricola/tericola once again love your collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nephila Edulis

Unidentified female Diaea sp. from Victoria, Australia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nephila Edulis

Male of the same species. Sorry for poor quality my camera isn't great and these are pretty small

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

A few years back. Needless to say I had a bunch of these guys in my yard for the year.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bigscarab10

seen this beuty in my yard a few years ago. they are quite sneaky and hide in flowers. (image from pintrest)

Reactions: Like 4 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Duriana

My P. Tepidariorum making her first eggsac! I wish I had a picture from before because her abdomen was noticeably smaller.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glubu

After a few years I decided picking up on some _Steatoda grossa_ again, I currently have 2 mature females. I just got my first DSLR Camera (Canon EOS D1100 with 18-55 IS II) and decided to take it out for a spin.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

Phidippus regius.









































Hyllus diardi.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Stugy

Sicarius sp. "Chile"

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Billycarnage

Curious jay said:


> i love jumping spiders but i dont keep often let them wonder the house and help them with a bug or too lol
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-30-2012 at 08:46 PM ----------
> 
> Ok, so i had the time to take some pics just now (isn@t all of them just got pics of the ones that were willing lol).
> 
> Amaurobius Ferox? im unsure on this one but i believe its in the Amaurobius sp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Segestria sp. (I think maybe florentina as the fangs have a slight green sheen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lycosidae?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drasodes lapidosus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tegenaria sp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have 4 of those, one grown on sling and 3 Juvies.
> 
> D. crocata mature male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another 3 mature females one juvie and a sling in a communal together of these guys one of the females layed a sack last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i believe one of the other females is preparing a eggsack too, i'd like to have a go at successfully raising this species. as i have done so with my tegenaria, Steatoda nobilis and i currently have a Amaurobius similis sack that started emerging into slings today. I've tried looking for information on eggsack care/requirements online but didn't come up with anything lol if anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated too. (Catfishrod i think you mentioned you kept these when i accidentally mislabelled a spider you needed an ID for? if so did you breed them? anything will help. thanks).


Cou


----------



## Billycarnage

Can someone help me ID this tegenaria and is it make or female?? Thanks


----------



## Duriana

Billycarnage said:


> Can someone help me ID this tegenaria and is it make or female?? Thanks


 I'd put this on a separate thread just so it can be more likely viewed by people that can ID it


----------



## Lilac

Hey all, not really new, but sort of new. I used to be really into Ts back in the day, but figured I should get back into this forum now. I live in west Texas and I've found so many gorgeous spiders and I just want to gush.

I found this lady(?) in our bedroom today, enjoying the air conditioning. I've never seen a wolf spider this big, and even other people who've lived here there whole lives are impressed. Her leg span was approximately 4". I named her Dolores before getting her out of the house.


----------



## Ungoliant

Lilac said:


> I found this lady(?) in our bedroom today, enjoying the air conditioning. I've never seen a wolf spider this big, and even other people who've lived here there whole lives are impressed. Her leg span was approximately 4".


Most wolf spiders don't get that large, but there are species of _Hogna_ and _Tigrosa_ that can reach impressive sizes. Yours is a _Hogna_ -- probably male.

Compare with the Carolina wolf spider (_Hogna carolinensis_), the largest wolf spider in North America. (Shots of the underside are good for distinguishing between different species of _Hogna_.)


----------



## basin79

Female Phidippus regius eating a brown cricket.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> Female Phidippus regius eating a brown cricket.


If you've got it, flaunt it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

male southern house spider (_Kukulcania hibernalis_) courting a female (on my porch)












Courting Kukulcania hibernalis [1/2]



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 15, 2017
__ 1
__
courtship
filistatidae
hibernalis
kukulcania
kukulcania hibernalis
male
mature male
southern house spider




						This male southern house spider (Kukulcania hibernalis) is courting a female that lives above my...
					
















Courting Kukulcania hibernalis [2/2]



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 15, 2017
__ 1
__
courtship
filistatidae
hibernalis
kukulcania
kukulcania hibernalis
male
mature male
southern house spider




						This male southern house spider (Kukulcania hibernalis) is courting a female that lives above my...
					




penultimate male whitebanded fishing spider (_Dolomedes albineus_)












Penultimate Male Dolomedes albineus



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 15, 2017
__ 1
__
albineus
dolomedes
dolomedes albineus
fishing spider
penultimate male
pisauridae
whitebanded fishing spider




						I found this immature male whitebanded fishing spider (Dolomedes albineus) on top of one of our...
					
















Penultimate Male Dolomedes albineus



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 15, 2017
__
albineus
dolomedes
dolomedes albineus
fishing spider
penultimate male
pisauridae
whitebanded fishing spider




						I found this immature male whitebanded fishing spider (Dolomedes albineus) on top of one of our...
					




common house spider (_Parasteatoda tepidariorum_) with egg sacs (on my porch)












Parasteatoda tepidariorum With Egg Sacs



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 15, 2017
__ 3
__
common house spider
eggs
parasteatoda
parasteatoda tepidariorum
tepidariorum
theridiidae




						This prolific common house spider (Parasteatoda tepidariorum) lives on my porch...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prerna

Hi all,

New to the forum, basically know nothing much about spiders and generally scared of them. Since 2-3 weeks, we have this guest in our house, and we are frightened to even approach it. We think it came along with a special fruits import we got from Cameroon but we're not sure. What I know is I've never seen such a one here in Switzerland. Does anyone know what it is and how dangerous it can be? Any advice is welcome.


----------



## Duriana

Welcome to the forum! That is a type of crab spider, which are harmless. If I had to guess, I would say, _Misumena vatia.   _(Click on their name to go to a site about them) assuming it is M. Vatia, then they *are *native to Switzerland. You probably have never seen one because they camouflage in flowers.  Here is a comparison picture of one that looks similar to yours.  On yours, her abdomen looks deflated, probably due to not having a meal in a couple weeks. I would carefully put her in a cup and take her to some flowers outside.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Prerna

Hi Duriana, many thanks for your message, I'm reassured somehow. I went to check and couldn't find it now; will look again later and make sure to place it in our garden. By the way, I like your name; reminds me of my no 1 favourite fruit, the infamous durian.


----------



## Duriana

Prerna said:


> Hi Duriana, many thanks for your message, I'm reassured somehow. I went to check and couldn't find it now; will look again later and make sure to place it in our garden. By the way, I like your name; reminds me of my no 1 favourite fruit, the infamous durian.


You're welcome!  My parents love durian, and kinda gave me the nickname


----------



## spotropaicsav

@basin79 do you have a gallery on here of just your jumping spiders? I was trying to find, I love seeing these guys! Videos don't load so well for me unfortunately, but the pics are great


basin79 said:


> Female Phidippus regius eating a brown cricket.


----------



## basin79

spotropaicsav said:


> @basin79 do you have a gallery on here of just your jumping spiders? I was trying to find, I love seeing these guys! Videos don't load so well for me unfortunately, but the pics are great


I don't have any albums on here no. I'm on Instagram basin79. All my pics are on there but they're not sorted into albums.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spotropaicsav

basin79 said:


> I don't have any albums on here no. I'm on Instagram basin79. All my pics are on there but they're not sorted into albums.


Gotcha, I don't have instagram, I'll just search them out on here as I find them. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Female Heteropoda lunula.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Female Porrhothele antipodiana.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Young Eresus moravicus. The hand pic for scale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Flexzone

*Sitticus fasciger- MM*



_*Sitticus fasciger- MM*_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## spotropaicsav

Flexzone said:


> *Sitticus fasciger- MM*
> View attachment 248885
> View attachment 248886
> View attachment 248887
> _*Sitticus fasciger- MM*_


Even I can see clearly this is a MM in these pics, handsome spider

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Flexzone said:


> *Sitticus fasciger- MM*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bider

Here is my little young house spider. Caught it as a baby going up my wall. Decided to keep it to finish off the remanents of my arachnophobia. Always felt like it was a good idea and it is helping. 

Not sure on the exact species though. All I know is that it is one of the European  big fast ones.


----------



## Bider

Found this little guy crawling on top of my kitchen top. Wanted a second spider as I had a spare jar, so I put him into temporary holding and set it up. He seems pretty content with the nicely shaped sticks I foraged once I put him in the finished product. 

Less sure of the species, but he seems to like using his webs to get around and has brown legs.


----------



## Flexzone

Heteropoda boiei- 1/2'' sling - first feed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Little Grey Spider

Pic 1: Leucauge venusta aka the orchard orb weaver- a long jawed orb weaver in the family Tetragnathidae.
Pic 2: Mimetus puritanus- a pirate spider in the family Mimetidae 
Pic 3: A mature male Bryantae variation Phidippus audax aka bold jumping spider. Family Salticidae.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Little Grey Spider

Found this today. A new one for me. I believe it is Pachygnatha autumnalis- a thick jawed orb weaver in the long jawed orb weaver family Tetragnathidae.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flexzone

_*Araneus diadematus



















*_

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## chasethorn

Can anyone help me ID this one?


----------



## Ungoliant

chasethorn said:


> Can anyone help me ID this one?


A gravid female funnel weaver (Agelenidae).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokehound714

Rabidosa santrita



__ Smokehound714
__ Sep 27, 2017
__ 3



						Endemic to the Santa Rita mountain range in southern arizona, this species of wolf spider is...
					
















Rabidosa santrita



__ Smokehound714
__ Sep 30, 2017
__ 4



						mature male
					




Rabidosa santrita -endemic to the gila river drainage in riparian oak woodland in Arizona and new mexico.  Partially aquatic and arboreal, never found far from water.  these can effortlessly skate across like dolomedes.













Rabidosa punctulata



__ Smokehound714
__ Sep 27, 2017



						A beautiful wolf spider, R. Punctulata is known for being docile and calm, making it very...
					




Rabidosa punctulata- A grassland species, generally very calm and placid.  Can be effortlessly picked up and makes a very good photography subject.













Sosippus californicus



__ Smokehound714
__ Sep 27, 2017



						This genus of wolf spiders build webs like agelenidae, complete with a funnel.  They are fierce...
					




Sosippus californicus- the California Funnel-Wolf spider..  despite the species epithet, extremely rare in california.  Likes riparian oak woodland and mesquite Bosque.













Hogna antelucana



__ Smokehound714
__ Aug 6, 2017



						The name 'antelucana' translates to 'twilight'.  Probably an improper use to refer to...
					




Hogna antelucana-  Perhaps the most unusual Hogna species, may end up being moved to another genus, shares physical and behavioral traits with Rabidosa.













Phidippus carneus 'montivagus'



__ Smokehound714
__ Sep 27, 2017
__ 1



						Mature female

 A beautiful species restricted to the sonoran desert.
					
















Phidippus carneus 'montivagus'



__ Smokehound714
__ Sep 27, 2017
__ 1



						Male
					




Male and female Phidippus carneus 'montivagus'

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Tnevet

Found this guy in a disused cabinet, west of Ireland so he/she can't be too exotic. I know they're not the best of pics but would anyone like to hazzard a guess on an ID?


----------



## Ungoliant

Tnevet said:


> Found this guy in a disused cabinet, west of Ireland so he/she can't be too exotic. I know they're not the best of pics but would anyone like to hazzard a guess on an ID?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253804
> View attachment 253805


Likely a false widow (_Steatoda_ cf. _grossa_).


----------



## Jaime8

Hi, I'm new here. I apologize if this is not the correct thread for this. Just let me know if I should post elsewhere. This handsome fellow has made a home in my sliding glass door frame outside, for the past 4 days. I absolutely love that he is right there to observe. I know it is a male black widow (not sure if Northern or Southern). I am not finding much info on their hunting/eating habits, life cycle or behaviors. Anyone have a resource? Also wondering if he is trying to attract a lady friend. I am surprised he has stayed this long. The door is used frequently and I have not seen him eat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Jaime8 said:


> I know it is a male black widow (not sure if Northern or Southern). I am not finding much info on their hunting/eating habits, life cycle or behaviors. Anyone have a resource? Also wondering if he is trying to attract a lady friend. I am surprised he has stayed this long. The door is used frequently and I have not seen him eat.


As a mature male, he will have little or no appetite, and his days are numbered. (Once male widows mature, they abandon their webs and search for females.)

My advice (assuming you don't mind having widow spiderlings around) is just to let him keep doing his thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jaime8

Ungoliant said:


> As a mature male, he will have little or no appetite, and his days are numbered. (Once male widows mature, they abandon their webs and search for females.)
> 
> My advice (assuming you don't mind having widow spiderlings around) is just to let him keep doing his thing.


Thanks for the info. As much as I love their beauty, this is a bad spot for a female with eggs and then spiderlings. We use this door often. Probably having mom there would not be good. I will relocate the male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kron

Long jawed orb weaver with a parasitic wasp larvae on its abdomen in Yorkshire

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## Vytohh

I found a juvenile Nephila pilipes or antiopodiana in my garden(Philippines). How long until it's an adult? Right now it's 3/4 of an inch including legspan.


----------



## Ungoliant

Vytohh said:


> I found a juvenile Nephila pilipes or antiopodiana in my garden(Philippines). How long until it's an adult? Right now it's 3/4 of an inch including legspan.


When I find _Nephila clavipes_ of this size, I start finding mature females within a couple of months.


----------



## Salmon

_Hogna carolinensis_, male I believe. Palps aren't particularly broad but very slender body and long legs. I'm hoping not because I was looking forward to keeping it around for a while!


----------



## Flexzone

_*Phidippus regius- Juvenile male 1/6''*_





*Phidippus regius- Juvenile female 1/4''




*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jaboyd2u

RepugnantOoze said:


> I REALLY like kukulcania hibernalis. Super badass looking.


They are really a great true spider. I have had several females, not only are they chill but they feed well too. Mine were always in the mood for food.


----------



## The wolf

That is


basin79 said:


> Juvenile female Gandanameno sp.
> 
> View attachment 229270


 one frightening deathstare

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

A cellar spider feeding on a blue bottle fly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Small juvenile male Sicarius thomisoides.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> Small juvenile male Sicarius thomisoides.


What a nice desert crab!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Some pics of my juvenile female Eresus moravicus and a blue bottle fly.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## basin79

Juvenile female Hyllus diardi.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> Juvenile female Hyllus diardi.


Those eyelashes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flexzone

*Phidippus regius- 3mm female, Out with the old in with the new














*

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## basin79

Flexzone said:


> *Phidippus regius- 3mm female, Out with the old in with the new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your pics are absolutely phenomenonal. So sharp. I ruddy wish mine where as sharp.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Flexzone

basin79 said:


> Your pics are absolutely phenomenonal. So sharp. I ruddy wish mine where as sharp.


Thanks bro! Appreciate the kind words

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Flexzone said:


> Thanks bro! Appreciate the kind words


I'd need to swear to do your pictures justice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jamee

Heteropoda lunula 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Piloctenus haematostoma 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 penultimate female Heteropoda venatoria 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 immature male Heteropoda venatoria

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## kermitdsk

Hi, just a Handy Pic.


Peucetia spec. madagascar

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## FrDoc

Ungoliant said:


> Those eyelashes!


Some people pay top dollar for stuff like that!


----------



## basin79

Some pictures of my Hyllus diardi.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> Some pictures of my Hyllus diardi.


She's so cute. You really make me want to get a jumper or two.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

Ungoliant said:


> She's so cute. You really make me want to get a jumper or two.


Do it. You WON'T regret it.


----------



## kermitdsk

Peucetia spec. madagascar adult male

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## magicdrainpipe

These are a few photos of my P. audax, Mr. Nancy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## basin79

magicdrainpipe said:


> These are a few photos of my P. audax, Mr. Nancy.


Absolutely phenomenonal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Female Gandanameno sp.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> Female Gandanameno sp.


Such a cute face!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Ungoliant said:


> Such a cute face!


Aye. She's stunning.


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> Aye. She's stunning.


How long do they live?


----------



## basin79

Ungoliant said:


> How long do they live?


3-5 years I believe. NOT long enough. I want this lass for years.


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> 3-5 years I believe. NOT long enough. I want this lass for years.


Still not too bad for a true spider.


----------



## basin79

Ungoliant said:


> Still not too bad for a true spider.


No. But it's still not long enough.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kermitdsk

Peucetia spec. madagascar

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## kermitdsk

Again Peucetia sepc. madagascar


I love them

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## sarahloveshantzel

Zoom In...i just found this guy in the house   help me Id. Him

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ungoliant

sarahloveshantzel said:


> Zoom In...i just found this guy in the house   help me Id. Him


This species is among my favorite true spiders: the southern house spider (_Kukulcania hibernalis_).

They make great pets if you're interested in keeping true spiders. The females are unusually long-lived for true spiders, living 10+ years. (I have females I collected as adults in 2012 that are still going strong.)












Kukulcania hibernalis (Filistatidae): Female



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 2, 2017
__ 7
__
female
filistatidae
hibernalis
kukulcania
kukulcania hibernalis
mature female
southern house spider




						Kukulcania hibernalis: mature female (captive, wild-caught)

Commonly known as the southern...

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

*The Poacher (Parasteatoda tepidariorum)*
This common house spider took up residence in my roach bin a few months ago (when she was a tiny spiderling) and has been poaching a nymph every week or two. I let her stay, because it was cold outside, and I have more roaches than I need. But she is clearly stepping up her game with this kill, so it's time to relocate her.












The Poacher (Parasteatoda tepidariorum)



__ Ungoliant
__ Feb 27, 2018
__ 8
__
blaptica dubia
common house spider
dubia roach
feeding
parasteatoda
parasteatoda tepidariorum
tepidariorum




						This common house spider took up residence in my roach bin a few months ago (when she was a...

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Misty Day

_Amaurobius similis (_Presumably, not 100% sure on ID), with an eggsac. Caught this girl in my house late summer of '17. She molted shortly after collection and laid her eggsac around 2 weeks ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Eratigena atrica.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

Adult female Eratigena atrica aka UK spider.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

Also _E. atrica_:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Galapoheros

Just a pic of a future mom jumper I saw by my AC, everybody likes pics.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## basin79

Juvenile male Sicarius thomisoides feeding on a banded cricket.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KorgothTheWolf

And I let him go where I found him after his photo shoot

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

My little friend _Eratigena _sp., fit to burst but still hungry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wolfs79

Phoneutria reidyi adult female

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Adult female Eratigena atrica feeding on a wax worm.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## checkmate

Dolomedes okefinokensis
View media item 50372Olios giganteusView media item 50371Selenops sp.
View media item 50370Hogna carolinensisView media item 50369Lycosidae sp. + babies
View media item 50327Heteropoda venatoria
View media item 50326Heteropoda davidbowie
View media item 50325Sparassidae sp. (possibly Heteropoda tetrica)
View media item 50324

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## RebelWolf

Caught a steatoda grossa, false widow spider. If I'm wrong then please correct me but I'm sure this is the specie. Beautiful spider



RebelWolf said:


> Caught a steatoda grossa, false widow spider. If I'm wrong then please correct me but I'm sure this is the specie. Beautiful spider


Second pic is here


----------



## Ungoliant

RebelWolf said:


> Caught a steatoda grossa, false widow spider. If I'm wrong then please correct me but I'm sure this is the specie. Beautiful spider


It sure looks like _S. grossa_.


----------



## Christoph27

My wild caught Phidippus aduax.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8legsloth

RIP Bud Dwyer




zonbonzovi said:


> A little Southern flavor, Hogna carolinensis, Florida panhandle...found under MV lights at a hotel.  A shade under 4" and oddly tolerant of my mammalian probings.


----------



## Christoph27

Another Phidippus aduax, feeding time.



Not sure on the name, this is the first picture i was able to get if this one. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Hogna carolinensis



I need to get pictures of the rest, im still figuring out my new camera.  I have a couple additions as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## laservet

I've only seen a Green Magnolia Jumping Spider (male with the large mandibles) once before, this was a treat! My wife and I were sitting out on a swing on our deck about 30 minutes ago when I noticed a small green spider on the swing's canopy frame. I thought it was a lynx spider, ran inside to get my camera, and after I took the first shot I realized what it was. While I was shooting he was reeling out a strand of web. I jokingly told my wife that with my luck it would balloon and wind up on me. And it did
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 .

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Buthoscorpio

Sicarius albospinosus

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chin Crimson

Its hard to see  but I had to share it.

This S. Pholcidae took down a much  heavier and experienced S. Tegenaria (i think).




Just webbed it in, with its skinny long legs that remind me of my own, long pale legs.
It feasted 5 days in it, until it threw it on the ground for me to clean. He was very skinny before, now really fat after 1 meal.

After that incident i named it Striker.


AS you can See the enclosure was originally for the Tegenaria, and the Pholcid  was meant to be food.... Lol.
Now i know better. Those Pholcids are Hardcore!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LurkingUnderground

Little garden orb. These girls have been known to get as big as an inch to an inch and a half, with just their rump.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Arthropapa



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chin Crimson

Arthropapa said:


> View attachment 279017


Nice Tube! Is that its mold  back there? 

Here some pics of my S. Tegenaria 'Marshmallow' feasting on  adult cricket. I need a better camera to share this awesome pics!

He likes its rock and when  i open the lid he comes up to Greet me.






Enjoy, have a good one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthropapa

Chin Crimson said:


> Nice Tube! Is that its mold  back there?
> 
> Here some pics of my S. Tegenaria 'Marshmallow' feasting on  adult cricket. I need a better camera to share this awesome pics!


Nice spider! Yeah she has just molted and I wanted to take a picture of her. 
I named her Iktomi like the Sioux spider trickster god. 
She has really nice clean tubes. 
I hear you on the better camera. I need the same to better share my critters!

Very nice spider you got there!
I am unsure of the species for mine. Just know she's a funnel spider from here in NV.
I believe they can be found in AZ and CA too though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chin Crimson

Arthropapa said:


> I named her Iktomi like the Sioux spider trickster god.
> She has really nice clean tubes.
> 
> Very nice spider you got there!
> I am unsure of the species for mine. Just know she's a funnel spider from here in NV.
> I believe they can be found in AZ and CA too though.


That is a very cool Name!! And the tube is absolutely amazing! The enclosure you made looks very appealing.

I'd have to get funnel webs online, not sure if we have them here in Northern Germany; they are awesome!

Yes knowing the exact species  would be Nice! I just don't know how, yet.

As  for my S. Tegenaria i now think it could be Eratigena species  instead, eratigena atrica maybe. But that is just my guess (just judging from pics). I know for sure it's very happy! 

I managed  to capture some more little ones of them, wich i will happylie raise! 

My house is spider infested and I absolutely love it! They are all non poisonous! 

Cheers!


----------



## Roseweave

Some pretty Araniella.Cucumber spiders:

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bjw6eDbBb6a/?taken-by=witch_princess_roseweave

Smaller female:





Male:





Larger(gravid?) Female:


----------



## Roseweave

I really like these little funnel weaver dudes, not sure what the species is. It's cute when you poke their webs and you see their lil legs poke out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wolfs79

Another pic of large sub adult 
H. carolinensis .

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Loops117

Phiddipus regius aka Regal Jumper

her name is Belle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeyD

I took a few photos of a little Orchard Orb Weaver I saw today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Razzledazzy

laservet said:


> I've only seen a Green Magnolia Jumping Spider (male with the large mandibles) once before, this was a treat! My wife and I were sitting out on a swing on our deck about 30 minutes ago when I noticed a small green spider on the swing's canopy frame. I thought it was a lynx spider, ran inside to get my camera, and after I took the first shot I realized what it was. While I was shooting he was reeling out a strand of web. I jokingly told my wife that with my luck it would balloon and wind up on me. And it did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 276842
> View attachment 276843
> View attachment 276844
> View attachment 276845
> View attachment 276846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That fella has some BONKERS pedipalps. Nice catch!


----------



## Fox402

I saved about thirty of these little guys from my pool this morning. Any ideas on ID?  Tucson, AZ.  I was thinking possibly a wolf spider carrying it's babies fell in. They were in between 1/4 and 1/2 inch dls.  Three are now living with me!

Edit: after looking at pics these don't really look like wolf spider babies. Possibly A. Chalcodes?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

Fox402 said:


> Edit: after looking at pics these don't really look like wolf spider babies. Possibly A. Chalcodes?


It looks like a tarantula sling to me.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kenari

Heres Tid, im guessing shes an Isopedella Frenchi?
my favourite spider in my collection for sure

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant

The Grey Lady (one of my pet _Kukulcania hibernalis_) feeding on a 3.8 cm tobacco hornworm (_Manduca sexta_) that was ravaging our tomato plants.













Quite a Meal (♀ Kukulcania hibernalis)



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 22, 2018
__ 5
__
feeding
female
filistata hibernalis
filistatidae
hibernalis
kukulcania
kukulcania hibernalis
manduca sexta
mature female
southern house spider




						The Grey Lady feeding on a 3.8 cm tobacco hornworm (Manduca sexta) that was ravaging our tomato...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brian S

My daughter took this picture the other day. She is really good at this

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Deinopis sp.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## Aleetist

Got bold and snapped a picture of my freshly molted H. Davidbowie sling with the enclosure lid off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

At night, this _Neoscona crucifera_ builds her web outside our front door.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## WildSpider

One of my A. diadematus (MF) out on her web tonight.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Joogvanhedel

A few pics of my true's

Loxosceles reclusa female with cocoon



Latrodectus hasselti female




Latrodectus mactans mex.




Viridasius sylvestris form




Phoneutria boliviensis female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

One of my _Kukulcania hibernalis_ eating a cricket.













Kukulcania hibernalis Feeding



__ Ungoliant
__ Aug 12, 2018
__
feeding
filistata hibernalis
filistatidae
hibernalis
kukulcania
kukulcania hibernalis
southern house spider




						One of my Kuks eating a cricket.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79

Deinopis sp. with her net.
















Nephila madagascariensis.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Farbones

Here's my Rabidosa Rabida
I named her Heck, cause she's a heckin spider.
Loving her new box!


----------



## Joogvanhedel

basin79 said:


> Deinopis sp. with her net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nephila madagascariensis.



Do you have a pic of the cage from the Nephila?

Gr. Joog


----------



## basin79

Joogvanhedel said:


> Do you have a pic of the cage from the Nephila?
> 
> Gr. Joog


Skip to 32 seconds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Adult female Gandanameno sp. She bit the feather whilst I was encouraging her to come out if the sling pot.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WildSpider

Just found today that some of my Scotophaeus blackwalli's babies can be seen
inside the egg sac now.



Scotophaeus blackwalli with her developing eggs.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79

Deinopis sp making her net. 

*phone pic

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## LordAnon

Agelenopsis pennsylvanica (Grass spider). Wild caught in Illinois. Not a great picture, but you can see the long spinnerets that differentiate it from the wolf spider, which people commonly confuse it with (myself included). I actually caught this guy after he wandered into my basement. At first I thought he was a wolf spider, then I thought he was a mature male looking for a female because he wasn't in his web, and now I'm not sure. If grass spiders have an ultimate molt, I don't think he or she has hit it yet. He's not as big as other grass spiders I've seen, no sign of the enlarged palps, and he or she readily built a funnel web in their enclosure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## THATNewGuy

basin79 said:


> Deinopis sp making her net.
> 
> *phone pic


Any leads to getting this sp?


----------



## basin79

THATNewGuy said:


> Any leads to getting this sp?


I'm in the UK and they're for sale rarely. No idea about they availability in America.


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Nephila clavata _mating, Kakunodate, Akita Prefecture, Japan.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antinous

Found a bunch of these guys running near my cabin in the Ecuadorian Amazon. No leads on what exactly it is though, other than a Sparassidae. Had better photos on my actual camera but that sadly got stolen...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lucky Luciano

Was taking a break while cycling when I noticed this (crab?) spider on my saddle

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RebelWolf

Caught this spider today. American house spider, parasteatoda tepidariorum. I quickly snapped a photo. Check her out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Musa Djuan

zonbonzovi said:


> Ciphor, I wasn't ready for that, haha.  Thanks, paassatt...here's a few more from the FL panhandle trip:
> 
> Micrathena sagittata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Micrathena gracilis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolomedes…molted MM while in shipping(tenebrosus or albineus or?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scytodes thoracica(?) w/ eggs


No damn way... Those spiny little dudes are awesome!! Are they venomous? I mean like dangerously-venomous?


----------



## Ungoliant

Musa Djuan said:


> No damn way... Those spiny little dudes are awesome!! Are they venomous? I mean like dangerously-venomous?


They're not medically significant.


----------



## WildSpider

This is my Agelenopsis juvie. I had the mom last year and the sac hatched for me in the Spring I believe. Here it's shown sitting near its latest molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fox402

Olios Giganteus.  This is about a week post first molt in my care.  Has eaten 2 small crickets since then. About 1.5-2 inches dls, hard to tell with these leggy wonders.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WildSpider

One of my female A. diadematus that lives in my outdoor building with no enclosure.



Here she is again.



This is another female A. diadematus that lives in the building with no enclosure. She built her web in front of my Iron Man poster .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WildSpider

A wild Cheiracanthium sp. on a mirror.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Torech Ungol

WildSpider said:


> One of my female A. diadematus that lives in my outdoor building with no enclosure.
> View attachment 290187
> 
> 
> Here she is again.
> View attachment 290182
> 
> 
> This is another female A. diadematus that lives in the building with no enclosure. She built her web in front of my Iron Man poster .
> View attachment 290183


Now I have a very funny mental image of Iron Man flying face first into an occupied spider web. Thank you for that visual.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greasylake

Steatoda triangulosa: found in a box while putting away Halloween decorations. Picture was taken under 2X magnification.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fox402

Hogna Carolinensis.  I swear this little thing eats more than some of my Ts!  Such a bold hunter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redjunior

Got my viridasious. I spelt it wrong didn't I?


----------



## Redjunior

WildSpider said:


> One of my female A. diadematus that lives in my outdoor building with no enclosure.
> View attachment 290187
> 
> 
> Here she is again.
> View attachment 290182
> 
> 
> This is another female A. diadematus that lives in the building with no enclosure. She built her web in front of my Iron Man poster .
> View attachment 290183


Hahaha iron man looking like hes about to start something with that spider hahaha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WildSpider

One of my MF Araneus diadematus wrapping up a mealworm.



Dinner time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## animaliaadvocate216

One of my Lycos . G. Pulchra female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## animaliaadvocate216

Finally got a good pic of my male Lyco .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJJon

Just some local orb weaver.


----------



## basin79

Macrothele gigas and 1 of my Gandanameno sp tucking into their prey.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dangerforceidle

Right through the face!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYAN

Eresus sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SapphireTigress

Sierra dome spider


	

		
			
		

		
	
 one of my 2 pet false widows ()


The sierra in its web


Comb footed spider () with eye config

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SapphireTigress

Zebra jumping spider (salticus scenicis)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Torech Ungol

basin79 said:


> Macrothele gigas and 1 of my Gandanameno sp tucking into their prey.


The face on that Gandanameno sp. is just too cute. It gets me every time. It looks like it has little chubby cheeks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Torech Ungol said:


> The face on that Gandanameno sp. is just too cute. It gets me every time. It looks like it has little chubby cheeks!


Yep. They melt my heart too. Ridiculously cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Recently moulted Nephila madagascariensis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pony

This Loretta, my Latrodectus hesperus. I gave her a Christmas tree because everybody deserves to be festive... lol

Reactions: Like 5 | Helpful 1 | Love 3


----------



## NYAN

Pony said:


> This Loretta, my Latrodectus hesperus. I gave her a Christmas tree because everybody deserves to be festive... lol


That’s amazing. It would be hilarious to change the decor every so often to fit the season maybe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pony

Haha! I'm the kind of dork that would totally do that.


----------



## Venom100

NYAN said:


> Eresus sling
> 
> 
> View attachment 294136


Beautiful! By chance know any suppliers of this species?


----------



## NYAN

Venom100 said:


> Beautiful! By chance know any suppliers of this species?


I don’t know at the moment. These were I imported and last I saw were all sold out.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## NYAN

Holconia insignis

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## NYAN

Macroctenus kingsleyi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYAN

Loxosceles reclusa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8legs2fangs

Cupiennius Salei mature male. Look at the difference in leg size! He also refuses to give up his molt. Became very defensive and flighty with this last molt. I thought I'd seen a fast spider... this is faster.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nathan Zhang

Steatoda Nobilis female

In the background you can see the remains of a steatoda grossa that it had just finished sucking


----------



## NYAN

Loxosceles simillima mom


----------



## NYAN

Phoneutria boliviensis

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

NYAN said:


> Phoneutria boliviensis
> 
> 
> View attachment 297251


Cuuuuuuuute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYAN

Sicarius thomisoides

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79

NYAN said:


> Sicarius thomisoides
> 
> View attachment 297614


Looks so much different to mine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYAN

basin79 said:


> Looks so much different to mine.


Yes it does. This one is young still.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wout

A few week ago my Hyllus diardi Nymphs molted to FH 1. There eating well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYAN

Florida wandering spider (Ctenus captiosis)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYAN

Mediterranean recluse (Loxosceles rufescens)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYAN

Heteropoda davidbowie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MikeyD

I was shocked and pleasantly surprised to find this big female P audax living in my large Nepenthes grow chamber.  I have no idea how she got in there but she has been doing well.   I’m assuming she’s eating springtails as that’s about all that is available.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Corporal Winters

Skylar (P. johnsoni)



__ Corporal Winters
__ Jan 30, 2019
__ 1
__
feeding
johnson jumper
johnsoni
jumping spider
phidippus
phidippus johnsoni
salticidae






This was my girl Skylar (P. johnsoni) I kept a few years ago, taking down a big cricket. Too bad that jumpers don’t live longer. It was always so entertaining to see her pounce on her food like a teeny cat.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

MikeyD said:


> View attachment 298939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was shocked and pleasantly surprised to find this big female P audax living in my large Nepenthes grow chamber.  I have no idea how she got in there but she has been doing well.   I’m assuming she’s eating springtails as that’s about all that is available.


That's like a zebra living with a pride of lions.


----------



## MikeyD

basin79 said:


> That's like a zebra living with a pride of lions.



Absolutely. There are at least a dozen Nepenthes and several Pinguicula in there but she seems to navigate them safely. I have thought about moving her to one of my snake vivariums as they would be a lot safer than living with carnivorous plants.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYAN

Loxosceles apachea

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

Juvenile Gandanameno sp 




















Porrhothele antipodiana

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

Kukulcania arizonica I picked up a little over a month ago. I only see the tips of her feet now  She’s round and will apparently live for approx 10 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Adult female Gandanameno sp tucking into a waxworm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Calommata signata.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika

Some true spider pics I've taken.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greasylake

Heteropoda davidbowie:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NYAN

Greasylake said:


> Heteropoda davidbowie:
> View attachment 301569



Looks familiar.


----------



## Greasylake

NYAN said:


> Looks familiar.


Shhhhhhh don't tell them.

I could say the same about your posts in the centipede pictures thread.


----------



## Greasylake

Macroctenus kingsleyi:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greasylake

Today's pictures, Heteropoda boiei MF:

Reactions: Like 3 | Award 1


----------



## NYAN

Sicarius thomisoides

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greasylake

Phoneutria boliviensis

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Nephila madagascariensis abdomen.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Kaden Alexander

Curious jay said:


> i love jumping spiders but i dont keep often let them wonder the house and help them with a bug or too lol
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-30-2012 at 08:46 PM ----------
> 
> Ok, so i had the time to take some pics just now (isn@t all of them just got pics of the ones that were willing lol).
> 
> Amaurobius Ferox? im unsure on this one but i believe its in the Amaurobius sp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Segestria sp. (I think maybe florentina as the fangs have a slight green sheen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lycosidae?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drasodes lapidosus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tegenaria sp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have 4 of those, one grown on sling and 3 Juvies.
> 
> D. crocata mature male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another 3 mature females one juvie and a sling in a communal together of these guys one of the females layed a sack last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i believe one of the other females is preparing a eggsack too, i'd like to have a go at successfully raising this species. as i have done so with my tegenaria, Steatoda nobilis and i currently have a Amaurobius similis sack that started emerging into slings today. I've tried looking for information on eggsack care/requirements online but didn't come up with anything lol if anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated too. (Catfishrod i think you mentioned you kept these when i accidentally mislabelled a spider you needed an ID for? if so did you breed them? anything will help. thanks).


The first lycosidae was t ruricola I have three of them



Curious jay said:


> heres another pic of my D.lapidosus from the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a lil suprise i got this evening:
> 
> 
> more of my Tegenaria sp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trochosa sp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know if these are fully communal or just tolerant? ive seen no signs of aggression i put a 2 males in recently hoping atleast one will be gravid as both the males were devoured lol.


They are communal somewhat my neighbor had a communal set up just fine with no death as long as he fed all of them



	

		
			
		

		
	
 T ruricola

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phia

“Scout”
Phidippus audax

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYAN

Attempted Loxosceles rufescens pairing. Let’s see how it goes

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## moonsetter

Hogna Lenta(?) Turns out she was suuuper pregnant when I got these pictures and now she's carrying an egg sac. Can't wait for babies!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Gandanameno sp

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## Greasylake

Heteropoda boiei is on a sack now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79

Sicarius thomisoides feeding on a cricket.

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1 | Award 1


----------



## kermitdsk

Linothele fallax

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## badscorp

Jumping Spider guarding her egg sack

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## NYAN

Loxosceles rufescens 
Freshly molted mature female

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYAN

Viridasius fasciatus

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Liquifin

NYAN said:


> Viridasius fasciatus
> View attachment 305095


Always want to buy some of these . But I can never find any for sale...


----------



## NYAN

Liquifin said:


> Always want to buy some of these . But I can never find any for sale...



Just got some in from an import. Message me.

Trying to make some baby Sicarius

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Liquifin

NYAN said:


> Just got some in from an import. Message me.


I'm broke as a nickel at the moment, sorry . But I really need to save up to deal with college funds.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## NYAN

Successful pairing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika

My little crab spider drinking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYAN

I’m not sure how much this counts for being a true spider, but my unknown wandering spider from Cameroon produced this horsehair worm.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Ungoliant

NYAN said:


> I’m not sure how much this counts for being a true spider, but my unknown wandering spider from Cameroon produced this horsehair worm.


Poor spidey.


----------



## NYAN

Ungoliant said:


> Poor spidey.


Yeah.. she was acting weird ever since I received her. I didn’t expect this though.


----------



## basin79

I see a cartoon chick first then a Yeti type creature snarling with its hands outstretched ready to grab me. What do you see?


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> I see a cartoon chick first then a Yeti type creature snarling with its hands outstretched ready to grab me. What do you see?


The face of an old man with a long, white beard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYAN

Loxosceles simillima

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wolfs79

Juvenile Dolomedes, scriptus .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYAN

Loxosceles deserta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mantisfan101

Tigrosa sp. helluo(?)


----------



## kermitdsk

0.1 Peucetia spec. Thailand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kermitdsk

0.1 Linothele fallax


----------



## NYAN

Deinopis sp.


----------



## Jororo

Selenops radiatus slings 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I believe this one is Tigrosa helluo?




	

		
			
		

		
	
Trochosa ruricola 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Dolomedes (maybe vittatus?) She has an eggsac in her jaws 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Peucetia lucasi 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Cupiennius salei. I have three of these and they're one of my favorites. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Misumena feeding on a worm
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Sicarius thomisoides

I have many more. Sorry for the poor quality. My phone is poor quality haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Freshly moulted young juvenile Nephila madagascariensis.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jororo

basin79 said:


> Freshly moulted young juvenile Nephila madagascariensis.


Are Nephila really as difficult to care for as people say? They're so stunning but I'm always apprehensive about getting one


----------



## Jororo

Sorry that reply was weird. I'm still getting used to actually using this site

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Jororo said:


> Sorry that reply was weird. I'm still getting used to actually using this site


I still reply like that sometimes.

I've never found them difficult and I keep them in an enclosure. They just build much smaller webs and have the "centre" near the top if that makes sense.

 If you have a warm room you can just let them build a web in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jororo

basin79 said:


> I still reply like that sometimes.
> 
> I've never found them difficult and I keep them in an enclosure. They just build much smaller webs and have the "centre" near the top if that makes sense.
> 
> If you have a warm room you can just let them build a web in it.


Awesome! I may have to try that one day. I'll also have to try figuring out how to actually talk on this site

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Adult female Gandanameno sp.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jororo

Terrible photo of my Cupiennius salei feasting. I think maybe female?


----------



## Stefan2209

Jororo said:


> I think maybe female?


A dorsal view would be helpful for further information.


----------



## FatherShrek

My Hogna Carolinensis Seymour who started my love for all things arachnids. Sadly she passed away a couple years ago.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 My Plexippus paykulli Drusilla
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 And my other Plexippus paykulli Aster

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Greasylake



Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## BenLeeKing

Greasylake said:


> View attachment 335783
> View attachment 335784
> View attachment 335785


Nice Mecaphesa sp.

My favorite crab spider... well... one of my favorites
Platythomisus octomaculatus


One of my Favorite Wolf - Hogna schmitzi

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## basin79

Gandanameno sp 




Nephila madagascariensis 




Platythomisus octomaculatus




Sicarius thomisoides

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## checkmate

View media item 67862
View media item 67860

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Greasylake

Leucauge venusta

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greasylake



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates

BenLeeKing said:


> Nice Mecaphesa sp.
> 
> My favorite crab spider... well... one of my favorites
> Platythomisus octomaculatus
> View attachment 335920
> 
> One of my Favorite Wolf - Hogna schmitzi
> View attachment 335921


Nice photos! I didn’t realize that Hogna schmitzi was in the U.S. hobby! May I ask where you managed to get some?


----------



## TheTallOne



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

TheTallOne said:


> View attachment 344388


Other arachnopets > other spiders and arachnids 

There's a dedicated picture thread *here 






						Araneomorph (True Spider) Picture Thread
					

Ok as title states, as I see nowhere on the site for true spider pics I thought I'd make a thread.  So yea add up pictures of trues you're keeping/kept with the scientific/species name by said photo so it could possibly be used also for basic IDing purposes too. (get the specie name ATLEAST as...



					arachnoboards.com
				




or you can make a new thread.


----------



## TheTallOne

basin79 said:


> Other arachnopets > other spiders and arachnids
> 
> There's a dedicated picture thread *here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Araneomorph (True Spider) Picture Thread
> 
> 
> Ok as title states, as I see nowhere on the site for true spider pics I thought I'd make a thread.  So yea add up pictures of trues you're keeping/kept with the scientific/species name by said photo so it could possibly be used also for basic IDing purposes too. (get the specie name ATLEAST as...
> 
> 
> 
> arachnoboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or you can make a new thread.


Ahhhhh , Perfect thankyou~!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slappy

Hey folks!
found a huuuuge Argiope argentata on a walk, and just wanted to share how gorgeous she was. I wish I had something in the photo that showed how massive (relatively speaking) it was. I had to maneuver my phone between the spokes of her web since her ventral side was facing the sidewalk 

These guys always remind me of the spiders from Zelda XD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Platythomisus octomaculatus

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## BladeGypsy

A huntsmen spider (Colorado) - not sure of the proper name - amongst my outdoor planters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

BladeGypsy said:


> A huntsmen spider (Colorado) - not sure of the proper name - amongst my outdoor planters
> View attachment 353801


A harvestman.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthroverts

Or opilione (also called daddy long legs) as they are often called in the hobby. These are indeed not araneomorphs but a related arachnid from the order, you guessed it, Opilione.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Marlana

Paraphidippus fartilis

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1 | Love 5


----------



## MrGhostMantis

OH MY GODDD! SO CUTE!


----------



## XxSpiderQueenxX

Hey guys! So as the title says, post some pics here of your true spiders! I love these guys and feel that they are wayyy too underrated... thanks


----------



## LinotheleLover

Linothele megatheloides and Latrodectus mactans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezonantVoid

No

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## eday541

basin79 said:


> Platythomisus octomaculatus
> 
> View attachment 352735
> View attachment 352736


hey, where did you find this species? I've been looking for one


----------



## basin79

eday541 said:


> hey, where did you find this species? I've been looking for one


I'm in the UK.


----------



## basin79

Hogna schmitzi sling/young juvenile (2cm leg span max) eating a small waxworm.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Danji Isthmus

I've been playing with this microscope camera a lot lately, and while the focus is a pain and a half to work with it's been really fun working with on spiders that are smaller than my pinky nail, or even so small they look like dust. Plus a leopard slug cause he looked cute.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA

• Sicarius thomisoides

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## loon4ever

Went on a nature walk today. I've always loved these guys, I'd see them building webs in the vines in my back yard.
DLS .5" to 1"




This is from the same park but a different area.
DLS .5" to 1"




Found a couple of these too. No idea what it is, but my girlfriends first reaction was "Watermelon" Spider. I liked it.
DLS .5"-.75"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

loon4ever said:


> Went on a nature walk today. I've always loved these guys, I'd see them building webs in the vines in my back yard.
> DLS .5" to 1"
> 
> This is from the same park but a different area.
> DLS .5" to 1"


The first two are wolf spiders (Lycosidae); they typically don't build webs but hunt on the ground.




loon4ever said:


> Found a couple of these too. No idea what it is, but my girlfriends first reaction was "Watermelon" Spider. I liked it.
> DLS .5"-.75"


The "watermelon" spider is an orchard orbweaver (_Leucauge venusta_).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## loon4ever

Thank You!
Ill get some photos of the Wolf Spider webs I'm thinking of next time I'm at my parents.


----------



## loon4ever

This was taken at most 2 weeks after the last Orb Weavers I posted, but from a different area in Missouri, USA. 
I was walking after my group and happened to see the Jumping Spider grab the Orb Weaver and land on a leaf right in front of me. It of course immediately starts going to the underside of the leaf, big ol camera lens is suddenly shoved right in it's face I wonder why.... My friend flips the leaf over and holds it steady just long enough for me to get a few shots before the Jumper fled with it's prize. In the end I was able to stack 3 Photos together to get this picture. I might post some of the other Individual shots later to show the differences but they would be rather blurry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thearachnidaddict

Ctenus kingsleyi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## azal

Oxyeopes birmanicus 
She laid some eggs and they have hatched

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ForTW

H. lunula
P. haematostoma cb

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1


----------



## ForTW

P. regius "bahamas" (what you get when you breed super pure white, yep yep, you got this right)
C. salei
Cerbalus ex. Sinai
P. fera

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## gorybmovie

Female P. Audax

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly

*macrocetenus sp kingsleyi and Barylestus Scutatus*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CommanderBacon

ForTW said:


> H. lunula
> P. haematostoma cb
> 
> View attachment 410225
> View attachment 410226
> View attachment 410227
> View attachment 410229


Holy crap I love all of those!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redjunior

Does this count?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## liquidfluidity

C. salei - although this pic isn't the greatest, I thought it turned out kind of cleverly. I have 2. Sexes unknown. Size and color of each is a bit different. Not sure if it's a male/female thing. Either way, beautiful and fast. Good entry into wandering spiders in my opinion and experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ForTW

liquidfluidity said:


> View attachment 410603
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C. salei - although this pic isn't the greatest, I thought it turned out kind of cleverly. I have 2. Sexes unknown. Size and color of each is a bit different. Not sure if it's a male/female thing. Either way, beautiful and fast. Good entry into wandering spiders in my opinion and experience.


Male and female.
The front one is tue male.


----------



## liquidfluidity

Do you really think so? What's the deciding characteristic?


----------



## ForTW

Male and female have diffrent coloration. The female have the Tiger patterns and are darker, the male are light brown. To the size of 2-3cm Body length the male are colored Like the female.
I breed them a lot.


----------



## liquidfluidity

Wonderful! 
I say we continue this via messaging so as not to clog this thread up.

Thank you


----------



## jhjhj

Unidentified jumping spider from the Dominican Republic

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## mantisfan101

Latrodectus mactans 


View attachment 415793
View attachment 415794

Phidippus otiosus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ForTW

Stegodyphus dumicola
Gandanameno cf. spenceri juv
Piloctenus haematostoma juv

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 8 legged

Dolomedes okefinokensis, Dolomedes triton




Heteropoda davidbowie, Heteropoda boiei

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fatich

Little jumper
No idea about the species.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Nicole C G

fatich said:


> Little jumper
> No idea about the species.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 416638


Within Subtribe Aelurillina I think. Maybe genus Aelurillus?


----------



## 8 legged

juvenile Barylestis scutatus


----------



## TheBigEmail

Qt


----------



## TheBigEmail

8 legged said:


> Dolomedes okefinokensis, Dolomedes triton
> View attachment 416622
> 
> Hoping to get an Okee soon gorgeous spider!


----------



## ForTW

Next sac, Cupiennius salei
Macroctenus cf. kingsleyi confirmed female


----------



## Jonathan6303

Found this guy while doing yard work


I believe it’s a hamataliwa grisea


----------



## fatich

Thomisus onustus




Xysticus sp. Maybe cristatus

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## ForTW

This is one huge sac

Phoneutria depilata

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 2


----------



## l4nsky

ForTW said:


> This is one huge sac
> 
> Phoneutria depilata
> View attachment 419047


Yeah...... No. What are you thinking, like ~850 eggs? Honestly IMO, Phoneutria breeders are just on a whole other level in the hobby.


----------



## ForTW

We'll see. It's loaded to the top.



There's far worst.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan6303

Found what I believe to be a Myrmarachne formicaria


----------



## Edan bandoot

ForTW said:


> We'll see. It's loaded to the top.
> View attachment 419126
> 
> 
> There's far worst.


do the babies pose any risk? or are they too small to penetrate skin?


----------



## ForTW

Edan bandoot said:


> do the babies pose any risk? or are they too small to penetrate skin?


The fangs will *probably* be too small.
Anyways, there are plenty of techniques that provide a low risk.


----------



## Edan bandoot

ForTW said:


> The fangs will *probably* be too small.
> Anyways, there are plenty of techniques that provide a low risk.


just was wondering if you could use your hands like you can with tarantula nymphs


----------



## ForTW

Edan bandoot said:


> just was wondering if you could use your hands like you can with tarantula nymphs


Probably. I prefer a brush. Phoneutria ist really on the easy side when it comes to true spiders.
Piloctenus is far more agressive (they try to attack me at a bodylength of 0.7mm) and Cupiennius sp. or Heteropoda sp. is outstanding when it comes to jumping and speed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ForTW

1.0 Gandanameno sp. 
Lucky me!


----------



## ForTW

Phoneutria depilata, super cute slings!



Hyllus walckenaeri 




Stegodyphus mimosarum male

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged

Cupiennius getazi juvenile (the greyish form)



Viridasus sylvestris sub adult male



Heteropoda davidbowie, this girl is adult now




Lycosa juveniles:
Lycosa hispanica / Lycosa praegrandis




Hogna radiata / Geolycosa vultuosa




Very tiny Eresus walckenaeri sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edan bandoot

8 legged said:


> Cupiennius getazi juvenile (the greyish form)
> View attachment 421897
> 
> 
> Viridasus sylvestris sub adult male
> View attachment 421898
> 
> 
> Heteropoda davidbowie, this girl is adult now
> View attachment 421899
> View attachment 421900
> 
> 
> Lycosa juveniles:
> Lycosa hispanica / Lycosa praegrandis
> View attachment 421904
> View attachment 421906
> 
> 
> Hogna radiata / Geolycosa vultuosa
> View attachment 421905
> View attachment 421907
> 
> 
> Very tiny Eresus walckenaeri sling
> View attachment 421908


if u were in Canada I would send u my viridiasius female ;-;


----------



## 8 legged

Edan bandoot said:


> if u were in Canada I would send u my viridiasius female ;-;


Nice! But I have one here ;-)


----------



## Edan bandoot

8 legged said:


> Nice! But I have one here ;-)


never hurts to have more chances haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

This young girl (D. triton) was very active tonight! Two weeks after mating the egg sack is here!



And Heteropoda venatoria had nothing better to do either!


----------



## 8 legged

Heteropoda maxima one day after molting with a current leg span of almost 20cm.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## antinous

ForTW said:


> We'll see. It's loaded to the top.
> View attachment 419126
> 
> 
> There's far worst.


Did the sac end up hatching? Curious to see how many (approx.) were in it.


----------



## ForTW

antinous said:


> Did the sac end up hatching? Curious to see how many (approx.) were in it.


2i just today

1i
	

		
			
		

		
	



Eggs later stage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

ForTW said:


> 2i just today
> 
> 1i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 422641
> 
> Eggs later stage
> View attachment 422642


That’s pretty cool, congrats on the all the babies. Are you planning to keep them together for a while until they’ molt another time or two to make them easier to work with?


----------



## 8 legged

Cupiennius getazi juveniles





Cupiennius salei 0.1, Dolomedes triton 0.1 with egg sack





Hogna radiata juvenile, Geolycosa vultuose juvenile


----------



## ForTW

antinous said:


> That’s pretty cool, congrats on the all the babies. Are you planning to keep them together for a while until they’ molt another time or two to make them easier to work with?


Have a few demands that i will seperate, the Rest will end up in a larger container (more control) and will be raised together to get the strongest .

Just love how good the juveniles look. This colouration!


Hogna maderiana
	

		
			
		

		
	



Heteropoda lunula sub male

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged

This is what I saw when I checked the shelf in my office today!
Lycosa tarantula, Heteropoda venatoria, Heteropoda sp flores and Dolomedes triton. All are out and carry their egg sack...
This summer will be associated with some unpleasant work...
Little nimble bastards...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

Mating Dolomedes okofinokensis

Female / male






...and of course she ate him...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ForTW

Heteropoda lunula

1.0 sub
	

		
			
		

		
	




0.1 female (maybe sub, pretty dark probably premolt)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

ForTW said:


> Heteropoda lunula
> 
> 1.0 sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 423262
> 
> 
> 0.1 female (maybe sub, pretty dark probably premolt)
> View attachment 423261


Great species. I had 10 slings, only 2 survived N3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ForTW

8 legged said:


> Great species. I had 10 slings, only 2 survived N3.


5/8, only one male. But they are highly aviable rn! I am sure some offered are I4+ from then on they are doing great!


----------



## 8 legged

Heteropoda davidbowie 0.1, by far the most relaxed Heteropoda species I keep. I bent the plant 45 degrees to take the picture, which - as usual - didn't bother the yellow devil! Picture 2 shows a still small Lycosa preagrandis from Greece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

Dolomedes triton hatched after 2,5 weeks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ForTW

Deinopis aspectans female




Deinopis aspectans sling, probably i3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## corydalis

Hogna radiata







Cheiracanthium punctorium

Reactions: Like 2


----------

